# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Savage Tides: The Bullywug Gambit

## DarkOne7141981

> When an attempt to arrange an early inheritance backfires, a man of lesser ambition than Vanthus Vanderboren would no doubt withdraw into his sister's manse to hide under her skirts and pray that the truth of his patricide remains hidden. Fortunately for Vanthus, lack of ambition has never been a problem. Now the Vanderboren's prodigal son slinks east along the coast to Blood Bay, lured by rumors of an incredible prize kept in a smuggler's hideout called Kraken's Cove.
> 
> However, Vanthus is pursued by a quartet of brave adventurers employed by both his erstwhile lover - the murderously ambitious Lady Rowyn Kellani - and his disillusioned sister - Lady Lavinia Vanderboren. The unlikely party has already encountered Vanthus before when he abandoned them in undead-infested tunnels beneath Parrot Island (spoilers 2 and 3 here). This time they hope to flip the script and capture (or kill) him as they catch up to him in the Crimson Fleet treasure trove.
> 
> Spurred on by the discovery of Vanthus' plans in the Lotus Dragon guildhall, the PCs expect to find a secret pirate hideout, a viciously evil nobleman, and perhaps no small amount of ill-gotten wealth. But how will all of this tie into the Savage Tides preparing to wash over the world of Oerth and the PCs' home city of Sasserine? Will the PCs be able to overcome the secret abyssal influences that are preparing to plunge their world into chaos and darkness...?


*Spoiler: Map*
Show



The party has two ways to get to Kraken's Cove from Sasserine - overland or via a boat. Overland will have some challenges and threats, while sailing up the coastline and across Blood Bay (named for the blood-red plankton that blossoms there throughout the tropical "seasons") has others. 

Securing a guide is likely only a partial solution, as the swampy jungle is both dangerous and not generally profitable for outdoorsmen or trackers. While there are numerous beasts and monsters, most avoid Sasserine and are dangerous in their home territories. It's likely you could find someone to help you get most of the way there over land, but they won't keep camp and wait to guide you back home after you're done.

Hiring a fishing vessel to get to the Blood Bay is easy - fishers go out much further all the time. However, the fishing in the bay tends to be poor, so any hired boats will likely drop you off on their way out to better fishing waters.

Renting a boat for you to sail there is also easy - there are tons available of all sizes and shapes in the port city of Sasserine. 

If there are other ways you'd like to travel there I am open to discussion.

----------


## RCgothic

> Lady Kellani nods as the PCs discuss their priorities. "*Good, good. Had you asked me about connections at the harbor several days ago I might have been able to help you, but someone did a very thorough job of removing the influences of the 'Lady Lotus' from the harbor recently,*" she says, looking meaningfully at Firi'Sar as she answers his question. "*I've no longer the leverage there that I had when I ran an illicit thieves guild. That said, bygones will be bygones and we've agreed to leave that water under the bridge, haven't we? Besides, in a port city there should be plenty of options available. Perhaps one of you can sail a rental boat, make a holiday out of it?*" 
> 
> Rowyn Kellani's teethy smile is both stunningly beautiful and laden with well-controlled emotion - a potent combination that leaves Firi'Sar profoundly aware that this woman is both lovely and dangerous...and perhaps attracted to challenging men? Probably best not to dwell on that too much...


Cordelia looks away as Rowyn flashes her smile at Firi'Sar, trying hard to contain a sudden breathlessness. That smile hadn't even been aimed at her, and she doesn't even like Lady Kellani! This is going to be so inconvenient. Sat by her side, Kitten looks up at her master with a deep appraisal that Cordelia finds both new and mortifying.

"I could guide us overland," Cordelia manages a little crossly, brushing off Kitten's accusatory look. "But I wouldn't recommend it. I've been as far as Hungry Fish River before, but it's nothing but sticky heat and biting insects the whole way. And we're talking at least 60 miles on the trail. A boat would definitely be a more pleasant option. We should ask around in the port to see if there's anyone willing to take us out that way."

----------


## DrK

*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*


After the cult was dead he had been more or less silent as he looked at Lady Kellani, only adding *"Do not cross us again Lady Kellani* before joining the others as they head back into town. Standing tall and proud he breathes deeply of the sea air as they leave the mansion and head back to the shore side. 

*We must find a boat that an take us across to Kraken's Cove. If we head down to the harbour there should be plenty there."* He nods to the others, *"If we hire a small pilot boat we can sail ourselves and keep things more secret"*




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*
M NG Darfellan Brawler (Beast Wrestler)// Inquisitor (Sanctified slayer / Keeper of the Current), *Level* 2 // 2, *Init* 4, 
*HP*  13 /20(24), 
*Speed* 20ft Land / 40ft Swim
*AC* 16, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 15, 
*CMD* 18, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Unarmed*  +7 (+5/5) (1d6+5, x2)
*MW Harpoon (50ft Rope)*  +8 (1d8+6, x3) [Grapple on a critical, has rope to control enemy ]
*Snag Net (Trip (does 1+ damage))*  +7 (touch) (Entangled, CL DC17+SL, DC 22 escape or DC 25 Str,)
* Leather Lamellar w/Armour spikes  (+7 1d6+4/19-20 x2 P) MW Shark scale Armour*, *In combat (+8 1d6+4/ 19-20 x 2 P) 
MW Klar* (+4 Armor, +1 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 8

*Condition/Effects* 
Martial Flexibility (3/4 remaining): 


Traits: +1 unarmed damage, +1 Dam vs [Aquatic], +1 hit [Aquatic]

*Spells* inf / 3/4 remaining
0: Light, Detect Magic, Sift, Guidance, Create Water, Detect Poison
1st: Divine Favour, Protection From Evil, Nature's Path, Cure Light

----------


## farothel

"I'm also in favour of getting a small boat ourselves," Tillandi said, "not only is it more secret, we can leave it somewhere and be reasonably sure to be able to get back home.  If fishermen put us off, there's no certainty they will be there when we come back, unless we pay them to wait."

----------


## Farmerbink

> Lady Kellani nods as the PCs discuss their priorities. "*Good, good. Had you asked me about connections at the harbor several days ago I might have been able to help you, but someone did a very thorough job of removing the influences of the 'Lady Lotus' from the harbor recently,*" she says, looking meaningfully at Firi'Sar as she answers his question. "*I've no longer the leverage there that I had when I ran an illicit thieves guild. That said, bygones will be bygones and we've agreed to leave that water under the bridge, haven't we? Besides, in a port city there should be plenty of options available. Perhaps one of you can sail a rental boat, make a holiday out of it?*"


Firi'Sar actually snorts quietly.  He inclines his head with a bit of an embarrassed expression.  "Indeed, that was a foolish question.  My apologies, mistress.  Errr...  sort of," he adds, struggling to contain apparent mirth.  Utterly unawares of his companion's concerns, the lithe and canny Elf gladly returns Lady Kellani's grin.  Deeply enjoying this unlikely engagement, his keen eyes glitter at the thought of continued joint endeavors.



> "I could guide us overland," Cordelia manages a little crossly, brushing off Kitten's accusatory look. "But I wouldn't recommend it. I've been as far as Hungry Fish River before, but it's nothing but sticky heat and biting insects the whole way. And we're talking at least 60 miles on the trail. A boat would definitely be a more pleasant option. We should ask around in the port to see if there's anyone willing to take us out that way."


Firi'Sar's head whips around to his ally as she voices her thoughts.  "You may not be surprised that among my many skills, jungle survival never made much of an appearance.  I'm somewhat keen on the creature comforts of _not_ being consumed by insects as well, so you've convinced me.  Boat it is."  Chuckling, he adds.  "I've done a fair bit of reading on sail management, tacking, and jibe and so forth.  I'd love to put it into practice."




> *"Do not cross us again Lady Kellani*


"Come now, my large and aggressive friend.  We play for the same team... at least mostly.  At least for now."  Once more, amusement twinkles in his eyes as Firi'Sar offers Lady Kellani a cursory attempt at a placating bow.  "It seems our course is settled, and I fully agree.  We'll rent a small ship- perhaps more of a skiff than anything else, and should push come to metaphorical shove, Cordelia can likely lead us home?  Gods, what an awful 'plan b'..."  

He turns back to their matron.  "Having no other business to discuss, I hope to report our success within the week- two at most.  Is there anything else before we go, Lady Kellani?"
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The timeline is mostly a guess.  Without a better understanding of the speed of a prospective ship, I don't know what else to expect.  Looks like about 50 miles?  I would imagine less than 2 days travel, since the boat is unlikely to fatigue.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> *"Do not cross us again Lady Kellani.*


Lady Kellani turns and smirks at the Darfellan but says nothing, her eyes twinkling in a way that could be either mischievous or excited or both. 




> "Having no other business to discuss, I hope to report our success within the week- two at most.  Is there anything else before we go, Lady Kellani?"


"*No, that will be all from me. If Lady Vanderboren has nothing more for you then I suggest you get started,*" answers the noblewoman without taking her eyes off Akula. As the party leaves her smile and her gaze never falters. The butler escorts the party out of the manor house and bows formally as they leave, presumably to secure a boat.

(Lady Vanderboren doesn't have anything new for you - she also wants Vanthus captured and has nothing new to offer.)




> "It seems our course is settled, and I fully agree.  We'll rent a small ship- perhaps more of a skiff than anything else, and should push come to metaphorical shove, Cordelia can likely lead us home?"


If you'd like we can RP getting a boat. Otherwise you can rent a ship at the prices found in the SRD or Archives of Nethys and move along to skill checks. Survival = navigation and Profession (Sailor) handles the ship. If you want to hire a crew or anything let me know.

----------


## RCgothic

"I'll just let a few people know I'll be out of the city for a few days, and then I'll meet you all at the docks," Cordelia says. "It's hard to grow up in Sasserine and not learn at least a little about boats, especially when your father curates an aquarium."

*Spoiler*
Show

Happy to skip ahead to the cove.

Navigation (1d20+12)[*21*]
Progression(sailor)(1d20+8)[*17*]

----------


## DrK

*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*


The darfellan is happy to head down to the docks looking for a fisherman with torn nets who'd be willing to part with his boat for a day whilst they tend to their nets. Once the boat is secure he is happy to tend to the sails and enjoy being back out on the waves




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



assisting Cordelia
(1d20+9)[*22*] sailing
(1d20+8)[*13*] survival


*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*
M NG Darfellan Brawler (Beast Wrestler)// Inquisitor (Sanctified slayer / Keeper of the Current), *Level* 2 // 2, *Init* 4, 
*HP*  13 /20(24), 
*Speed* 20ft Land / 40ft Swim
*AC* 16, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 15, 
*CMD* 18, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Unarmed*  +7 (+5/5) (1d6+5, x2)
*MW Harpoon (50ft Rope)*  +8 (1d8+6, x3) [Grapple on a critical, has rope to control enemy ]
*Snag Net (Trip (does 1+ damage))*  +7 (touch) (Entangled, CL DC17+SL, DC 22 escape or DC 25 Str,)
* Leather Lamellar w/Armour spikes  (+7 1d6+4/19-20 x2 P) MW Shark scale Armour*, *In combat (+8 1d6+4/ 19-20 x 2 P) 
MW Klar* (+4 Armor, +1 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 8

*Condition/Effects* 
Martial Flexibility (3/4 remaining): 


Traits: +1 unarmed damage, +1 Dam vs [Aquatic], +1 hit [Aquatic]

*Spells* inf / 3/4 remaining
0: Light, Detect Magic, Sift, Guidance, Create Water, Detect Poison
1st: Divine Favour, Protection From Evil, Nature's Path, Cure Light

----------


## Farmerbink

Firi'Sar follows along, surprisingly obviously out of his element.  It quickly becomes apparent that despite being an avid reader and generally competent individual, the Elf has never dedicated any but the most meager efforts at becoming familiar with ship craft.  Though he accurately names the parts of the vessel, describing port, starboard, stern, and bow correctly, he's clearly unfamiliar with the actual mechanics of operation, much less going rates and acquiring crew.  "Yes, well....  Ahhh...  I think with some guidance, I can serve as a reasonably adept hand, but little more than that at best.  And if we're being totally honest, I'd be keen to sleep with a roof and walls.  It drives me absolutely to distraction when my journals get wet.  It's absolutely _days_ of copying, every time!"

Perhaps ironically, his companions would certainly note the pair of oiled, watertight bags in which Firi'Sar keeps his journals- even while striding about the docks.  "I'll leave most of this business up to you two, if you don't mind..." he begrudgingly admits.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The party spends a day handling their own, individual needs (leveling up, buying supplies, etc...), and resting at the Vanderboren estate in the clean, simple rooms Lady Vanderboren set aside for them. Lavinia Vanderboren is obviously busy, but makes about ten minutes to listen to the party tell her about their assault on the demonic cult beneath the Kellani manor house. "...And you say that Rowyn - I mean, _Lady Kellani_ - wasn't a part of this cult, but more like a prisoner? The Kellani family has always been aggressive, even resorting to hostile take-overs of businesses before, but I wouldn't have thought they were demoniacs. I'm glad the young Lady isn't so far gone...perhaps if we can't redeem my erstwhile brother we can at least have a good influence on her. Though she was in charge of the Lotus Dragons...I just don't know..." she muses, trying to think through the convoluted situation and relationships developing. "I don't trust her, at least not yet, but for now we are aligned towards the same goal. I am proud of you all for doing the dangerous and grisly work of freeing her from the threat of that cult. No one should suffer that sort of thing..."

In the morning the party makes their way to one of the nearby docks, looking for a suitable vessel to rent or buy. While a rowboat would be the cheapest option, taking turns rowing the forty miles oversea to Kraken Cove would be miserable and take about five days. A ship's boat, complete with a single small sail, oars, and anchor, is more expensive but also much more comfortable. It is still entirely open to the elements, but safer and faster - setting sail in the morning you would arrive later that same evening. The salty old boat-seller seems content to sell or not (no haggling), but is willing to consider taking the sale price as a deposit and returning half of that upon the return of his boat.

Give me a final decision on how you want to travel and then subtract the appropriate amount of gold from your character sheets. I'm going to move the story along in the meantime.

Taking advantage of natural winds and currents, the party stays relatively close to the coastline as they make their way to Blood Bay. The natural geography of the area ensures that the entire greater area of Jeklea Bay has a counter-clockwise rotation to it, helping the party along as they go. There's not much to see along the way, though. 

Passing Fort Fendawor, a thick-walled coastal fortress dedicated to protecting the area from pirates, the party sees only briny saltmarshes, mazes of hummocks, and the occasional beach. It is obvious when they reach Blood Bay, though. As they approach a heavily-wooded, rocky outcropping the water noticeably changes color from the mostly blue-green of the ocean to a distinctly ruddy hue. 

There are many stories behind the color of Blood Bay. Some old salts hold that the waves run scarlet with the blood of Gulrotha, a kraken too wounded by sailors to return to the open ocean. Others think it a pirate plot, the entire bay dyed red in an effort to scare the curious away from their underhanded dealings. Sages scoff at both ideas, claiming that the bay's unique coloring comes from the iron run off from the Hungry Fish River that then feeds the unusual algae blooms in the region.

Whatever the reason, the party continues to ride the winds and currents around the bay until they catch sight of what must be Kraken's Cove. Once again named for the legendary kraken Gulrotha, this cove is shrouded in mystery, both literally and figuratively. Barely visible as a dark patch among rocky cliffs. Any safe port here is walled off from the rest of the bay by a wide swath of reeks, rocks, and the occasional scuttled ship, their lead-tipped masts just inches below the waves in some places. Only sailors (pirates) who know the region or possess detailed charts date approach the cliffs here. The rough waters, frequent shark fin, and reputation leave the PCs feeling very nervous about making their way to the Cove directly from open water...

Perhaps fortunately, you can see a small, sandy beach several miles further north. No larger than a mile across, the approach looks much easier to navigate. The dense jungle and stony cliffs surrounding it may prove dangerous, though.

If you wish to make the most direct approach, it requires a dozen DC 30 Profession (Sailor) checks to wind through the maze of reefs and other obstacles. Failure by too much risks scuttling your little craft and forcing a swim through shark-infested waters.

Alternatively, you can land at the beach and approach the Cove by land, risking an encounter with wildlife along the way.

To make matters worse, or at least more urgent, you can see black smoke billowing up from several ships deep inside Kraken's Cove. It appears that things are not at all well inside the pirate hideout, and you remember that Vanthus Vanderboren has used ship-fires at least once before (to kill his parents). Has he struck again, this time at the Scarlet Brotherhood pirates using Kraken's Cove as a safe haven?

----------


## Farmerbink

Firi'Sar muddles along with something vaguely resembling competence, at best, following guidance amicably if not especially adeptly.  He peers curiously at the water as it slowly fades from blue/green to red.  "Even knowing it's coming, that's a bothersome sight," he murmurs, to no one in particular.  

As they approach the cove, he notes the billowing, suspicious "clouds."  "Huh," he grunts.  "Vanthus up to his old tricks, you think?  Either way, _I_ don't care one whit for the idea of avoiding reefs I can't even see.  Let's take the beach, just there."  He points off the port side, eager to encourage his companions to avoid swimming in the bay.

----------


## DrK

[QUOTE=DrK;25574605]

*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*


Akula lets his hand brush the reddish waters and stares at the rust hue. *"THe kraken still lives "* he offers before being distracted by the flames and smoke on the horizon. Looking at the bay with the mouth crammed full of sharp teeths of rocks  he nods to Firi'Sar. *"The beach, lest we rip the bottom out of this one. Those flames look fierce we can do nothing to help now anyway..."*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*
M NG Darfellan Brawler (Beast Wrestler)// Inquisitor (Sanctified slayer / Keeper of the Current), *Level* 4 // 4, *Init* 4, *HP* 37/37, *Speed* 20ft Land / 40ft Swim
*AC* 16, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Unarmed*  +8 (+6/6) (1d8+5, x2)
*Grapple on a critical, has rope to control enemy MW Harpoon (50ft Rope)*  +9 (1d8+6, x3)
*CL DC17+SL, DC 22 escape or DC 25 Str,  Snag Net (Trip (does 1+ damage))*  +8 (touch) (Entangled, -)
* Leather Lamellar w/Armour spikes  (+7 1d6+4/19-20 x2 P) MW Shark scale Armour*, *In combat (+8 1d6+4/ 19-20 x 2 P) MW Klar* (+4 Armor, +1 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* None 

*Condition/Effects* 
Martial Flexibility (5/5 remaining): 


Traits: +1 unarmed damage, +1 Dam vs [Aquatic], +1 hit [Aquatic]

*Spells* inf / 4/4 / 2/2 remaining
0: Light, Detect Magic, Sift, Guidance, Create Water, Detect Poison
1st: Divine Favour, Protection From Evil, Nature's Path, Cure Light
2nd: Tactical Acumen, Invisibility

----------


## RCgothic

"Fire is a sailor's worst nightmare," Cordelia laments as the party takes in the scene. "May their gods have mercy."

"All right, the beach definitely looks safest," she agrees, not liking the look of the underwater wrecks or circling sharks either. She goes forward and loosens off one of the lines connected to the jib sail to reduce power. "I'll finish taking this one in Tillandi, if you steer us towards the beach," she says.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The unusual band of heroes beaches their little boat on the sandy outcropping and look around. A short hike later they climb some low sea-cliffs nearby and see that they're not too far from their goal, maybe an hour or two trek through the jungle. With Cordelia, Kitten, and Akula in the front they begin making their way south-south-east towards Kraken's Cove.

It doesn't take long for them to realize that something is very, _very_ wrong. The jungle is quieter than it should be, except for sudden, isolated animal cries. Regardless of the animals, these sounds do not sound natural - instead they are tortured, savage, or panic-stricken. As the PCs walk further towards their goal they start to find brutally killed animals of all kinds and sizes - torn apart and killed, but not eaten, as if they were killed out of rage or insanity and left untouched once dead. The foliage looks wrong too, at least sporadically. While some of the plants look normal and healthy, about half look sickly or mutated with puss flowing from broken stems instead of sap. The game trails look normal, though there are strange, asymmetric tracks crisscrossing everywhere...

All of this leaves the party on edge, so when the sound of a band of...monkeys?...begins to approach they aren't surprised. However, when they see the first of the primates swoop in through the trees it's clear they aren't healthy. Boney protrusions, open sores, and sharp, irregular teeth make it clear that something [evil] has befallen this troop en masse. Of course, their obviously hostile attitude towards the PCs as they approach makes that clear too...

No one is surprised as you spot eight mutated monkeys frantically charging towards the party. Roll initiative and if you beat a *12* give me Round 1 actions, please.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



The arrows indicate the general direction that the party was going when the monkeys arrived on the scene.

----------


## RCgothic

"Those poor monkeys," Cordelia laments, but only for a moment. When an animal is suffering there can be only one response.

"Stone call!" she casts, catching five of them in a shower of stones, and gesturing kitten in the direction of the other three. In a moment the leopard is up among them, biting down and attempting to tear the malformed monkey from the canopy.
*Spoiler*
Show

 Assume top row is 1.

Stone Call to catch the 5 to the north and east. 40ft radius centered on the corner of W/X 3/4. Should catch 5 monkeys whilst ending just short of the party. Anyone wanting to move that way will be in difficult terrain.
Difficult Terrain and (2d6)[*8*] no save no spell resistance.

Kitten move and climb to L7. Bite (1d20+8)[*10*] damage (1d6+3)[*9*] plus trip  (1d20+8)[*25*]

*Cordelia Beck*
F NG Human Druid//Sorcerer (Psychic), *Level* 4, *Init* 6, *HP* 21/21, *DR* -, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 18, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Masterwork Leather Lamellar Armour*, *  Masterwork Heavy Darkwood Shield* (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 16


*Kitten*
F NG Small Cat (White Leopard) Animal Companion, *Level* 4, *Init* 5, *HP* 30/30, *DR* -, *Speed* 50ft/Climb/Swim
*AC* 18, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 9, *Will* 2, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Bite*  R (1d6+3+trip, 20/x2)
*  Claws x2*  R-2/R-2 (1d3+1, 20/x2)
 (+5 Dex, +3 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 6
*Condition* None

----------


## Farmerbink

"Poor _monkeys!?_" Firi'Sar stammers, incredulously.  He steps between Cordelia and the approaching troop, blade held in a low ready.  He frowns thoughtfully for only a moment, taking quick measure of the trees and frantic simians.  "This will do, I think," he murmurs, before an arcane word conjures a thick mass of webs between the creatures and the party.

*Spoiler: Firi'Sar, round 1*
Show

*Firi'Sar Throshana*
Male NG Elf Swash 1, Empiricist 3//Arcanist 4, *Level* 4, *Init* 10, *HP* 25/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 7, *Will* 3, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3  
*Rapier (MW)*  +9 (1d6+4, 18-20, x2)
*Rapier (cold iron)*  +8 (1d6+4) 18-20, x2)
*Light crossbow (20 bolts)*  +7 (1d8, 19-20, x2)
*Mage Armor*, *Shield Extract* (+4 armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 7, Dex 18, Con 10, Int 20, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* Lightbringer: +1 CL for light related spells
Panache: 6/6
Inspiration: 5/5
Arcane Reservoir: 4/5
Extracts & Spells (See list https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2377717) 

I see no numbers?

Cast web on the trio to the left.  :Small Cool:  DC 17

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> The battle with the cultists over, Tillandi nearly immediately realizes something is wrong. About a minute after being bitten her skin suddenly breaks out in a terrible black rash. At the same time bony protrusions painfully break out at each of the rash sites! It's clear this isn't a natural disease, as her head is also wracked with immediate and distracting pain (1d6 Intelligence damage, can be rolled retroactively and managed as noted below). 
> 
> A quick effort to hide the effects from the PCs' patronesses allows her to finish the conversations without the disease being a distraction, but it's clear this must be addressed, _now_! (The other PCs have noticed the impact of the disease and can aid if they have resources/abilities).


*Spoiler: Map, Round 2*
Show



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cordelia casts _Stone Call_, damaging five monkeys and making lots of rough terrain.
Kitten moves, climbs a tree, and misses a monkey.
Firi'Sar tries to _Web_ three monkeys: only one passes the saving throw. The other two become grappled.

Monkeys: the five in the _Stone Call_ advance towards the nearest PCs (Firi'Sar and Akula). Two bite at each PC (the last one cannot get there fast enough). Each PC is bitten once (both take *1* damage) and must save vs. Disease, DC 12 Fortitude to resist.

The two grappled monkeys try to get free - the one deepest in the web succeeds and moves towards Firi'Sar.
The un-grappled monkey bites at Kitten and connects, dealing *1* damage and threatening disease, DC 12 Fortitude to resist.

The party preemptively attacks and hinders the charging troop with stone, web, and claw. Some damage is done and several are slowed, but they still swarm towards the PCs, with several making it to melee! Akula, Firi'Sar, and Kitten all receive a bite from the misshapen primates as they get close enough!

Please address the "quoted" portion simultaneously in a quote/flashback. The disease Tillandi contracted is important to the story and I meant to address it before moving on. Handling it this way we can address the disease with the full breadth of resources of both the party and Sasserine, prior to the party leaving town. This also allows you to buy supplies to deal with disease, if you like, prior to leaving Sasserine. If any of this instruction is confusing, ask me about it in Discord, please.

I need saving throws from Akula, Firi'Sar, and Kitten to avoid contracting a disease! /insert-"Duh-duh-duh!"

Begin round 2!

----------


## farothel

> Tillandi headed to one of the higher ups in her church and explained that she had been clearing out some undead and demons, but she had been bitten by one of them and apparently had caught something nasty and if he or someone else could call on Procan to remove said nasty disease.
> 
> She would also cast a lesser restoration to deal with the symptoms.
> 
> And when they were asked to go into the jungle, she requested a scroll of remove disease, just to be sure
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC rolls*
> Show
> 
> ...


As soon as the monkeys attacked, Tillandi moved to support Fri'Sar.  She was sure Akula could handle himself in combat, but Fri'Sar wasn't a primary combatter.

*Spoiler: OOC round 1*
Show


move to O22
attack: (1d20+8)[*18*] for damage: (1d8+4)[*9*]

----------


## Farmerbink

"Gah!  Blasted vile primates!" Firi'Sar complains, more annoyed than hurt.  He lashes out with his blade at the nearest injured monkey, careful to keep them in the uneasy terrain.

*Spoiler: Firi'Sar, round 2*
Show

*Firi'Sar Throshana*
Male NG Elf Swash 1, Empiricist 3//Arcanist 4, *Level* 4, *Init* 10, *HP* 24/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 7, *Will* 3, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3  
*Rapier (MW)*  +9 (1d6+4, 18-20, x2)
*Rapier (cold iron)*  +8 (1d6+4) 18-20, x2)
*Light crossbow (20 bolts)*  +7 (1d8, 19-20, x2)
*Mage Armor*, *Shield Extract* (+4 armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 7, Dex 18, Con 10, Int 20, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* Lightbringer: +1 CL for light related spells
Panache: 6/6
Inspiration: 5/5
Arcane Reservoir: 4/5
Extracts & Spells (See list https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2377717) 

fort DC 12: (1d20+5)[*13*].  I'm prepared to use inspiration on this, if the result is 9-11: (1d6)[*4*]]

(1d20+9)[*25*] rapier
(1d20+9)[*28*] CC (27, x2)
(1d6+4)[*7*] damage
(1d6+4)[*5*] crit bonus

----------


## DrK

*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*


Akula is slow to respond as the monkeys leapt at them all, grunting as his leg and arm are nibbled lightly. *"Ah, get away you little beast"* he snarls as he tries to stamp on their tony monkey heads. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



flurry on monkeys
(1d20+6)[*7*] dam (1d8+5)[*11*]
(1d20+6)[*14*] dam (1d8+5)[*13*]

*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*
M NG Darfellan Brawler (Beast Wrestler)// Inquisitor (Sanctified slayer / Keeper of the Current), *Level* 4 // 4, *Init* 4, *HP* 36/37, *Speed* 20ft Land / 40ft Swim
*AC* 16, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Unarmed*  +8 (+6/6) (1d8+5, x2)
*Grapple on a critical, has rope to control enemy MW Harpoon (50ft Rope)*  +9 (1d8+6, x3)
*CL DC17+SL, DC 22 escape or DC 25 Str,  Snag Net (Trip (does 1+ damage))*  +8 (touch) (Entangled, -)
* Leather Lamellar w/Armour spikes  (+7 1d6+4/19-20 x2 P) MW Shark scale Armour*, *In combat (+8 1d6+4/ 19-20 x 2 P) MW Klar* (+4 Armor, +1 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* None 

*Condition/Effects* 
Martial Flexibility (5/5 remaining): 


Traits: +1 unarmed damage, +1 Dam vs [Aquatic], +1 hit [Aquatic]

*Spells* inf / 4/4 / 2/2 remaining
0: Light, Detect Magic, Sift, Guidance, Create Water, Detect Poison
1st: Divine Favour, Protection From Evil, Nature's Path, Cure Light
2nd: Tactical Acumen, Invisibility

----------


## RCgothic

"Entangle!" Cordelia commands, catching the original five monkeys in a suddenly writhing mass of undergrowth.

Meanwhile Kitten doesn't feel to good, but does her best to eviscerate the creatures in front of her nevertheless.

*Spoiler*
Show


Entangle Reflex DC14 or entangled, same area as Stone Call

Kitten Full attack
Bite (1d20+8)[*20*] damage (1d6+3)[*6*] plus trip [roll] 1d20+6[/roll]
Claw (1d20+6)[*16*] damage (1d3+1)[*3*]
Claw (1d20+6)[*10*] damage (1d3+1)[*4*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> *Spoiler: Belrain Daskeral*
> Show
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine this in BLUE and Teal instead of red, please. Maybe if *RCgothic* feels like using some graphic-editing software we can get a better picture for this NPC...? 
> 
> Tillandi leads the party to the Azure Cathedral, the citadel containing the three (often competing) sea-faiths of Osprem, Procan, and Xerbo. Tillandi knows that, though the three faiths share a building, it is wisest for her to approach the high priest of the Cathedral, Belrain Daskeral, first. As a fellow worshiper of Procan he is the most likely to help her without argument. The man is often soft-spoken, at least in public, and relies on his twelve acolytes to handle much of the daily work around the temple. However, when an insult to his god or disrespect is shown to the sea his temper has been known to literally sink ships...
> 
> As she is led to the mercurial old cleric Tillandi notes the disgust and shock directed at her boney, diseased wounds. "By the Storm Lord's beard! What has happened to you, Sea-Daughter? These sores - they're not natural!" says the old man, momentarily surprised by the sight of Tillandi and her obviously-otherworldly illness. "*Luromey* - go get the large crate with the coral-pink trident from the vault. The one resting in blessed sea water, quickly boy!" he says as his speech grows quieter and he inspects the wounds. Sea-Father Daskeral looks at Tillandi, obviously expecting an explanation...


*Spoiler: Map, Round 2*
Show



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Tillandi moves and hits one of the monkeys, dealing some damage but not as much as she would expect (damage reduction).
Akula misses twice.
Firi'Sar hits once, also dealing damage but _not_ overcoming DR.
Kitten bites and overcomes DR a little, but does not trip.
Cordelia casts _Entangle_ on the five most-injured monkeys. They all initially pass their saves, but two fail at the end of their turn, taking damage each.

Two monkey bites at Kitten - one hits for another *1* damage. No saving throw needed, since Kitten is already sick.
One monkey misses Tillandi.
Two monkeys bite at Firi'Sar - both miss.
Three monkeys bite at Akula - he takes two hits for a total of *2* damage and must make saving throws as before.

As the monkeys battered by Cordelia's first spell get to melee the party notes their wounds - apparently fatal, though they haven't collapsed yet. The boney protrusions and insane frenzy remind the party of the mutants you fought below the Kellani manor. The PCs wonder how else these monkey-mutants might be similar...

Neither side of the battle make enormous strides, as the monkeys deal minor damage to Akula and Kitten with their bites. Tillandi, Firi'Sar, and Kitten each connect with their attacks, though none deal the damage they would expect. Cordelia's effort to _entangle_ the monkeys has mixed results - at first it slows down none of them, but after the mutant-monkeys attack two find themselves lashed by spiked, thorny, mutant vines!

Two more saving throws from Akula, as before, please.

Begin round 3!

----------


## farothel

> "That's a second reason to come here," Tillandi said, "I have not yet enough power to cure diseases myself, but I was hoping to get a scroll or more to counter such should we encounter it again."
> She then described the demons they had encountered.


Even though the monkeys sprayed acid, she didn't really have any long-range attack spells, so she kept chopping at the monkey, hoping to take it down this round.

*Spoiler: OOC round 3*
Show


attack: [roll]1d20+8[/roll] for damage: [roll]1d8+4[/roll]


* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## RCgothic

Kitten continues to tear at the more-injured of the two monkeys she faces, whilst Cordelia begins to cast Enlarge Person on Akula.

*Spoiler*
Show


Kitten
Bite (1d20+8)[*12*] damage (1d6+3)[*6*] plus trip (1d20+6)[*24*] 
Claw (1d20+6)[*10*] damage (1d3+1)[*3*]
Claw (1d20+6)[*15*] damage (1d3+1)[*3*]

Cordelia begins to cast Enlarge Person on Akula

----------


## Farmerbink

"What in the nine hells is this?!" Firi'Sar blurts, surprised by the severity of the monkey's injuries.  "They must be undead, or like it!"  

He steps away from most of the monkeys, keeping his blade carefully raised between him and the nearest.  With his other hand, he begins the necessary gestures, in an attempt to cover the area in front of him in unsteadying grease.

*Spoiler: Firi'Sar, round 3*
Show

*Firi'Sar Throshana*
Male NG Elf Swash 1, Empiricist 3//Arcanist 4, *Level* 4, *Init* 10, *HP* 24/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 7, *Will* 3, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3  
*Rapier (MW)*  +9 (1d6+4, 18-20, x2)
*Rapier (cold iron)*  +8 (1d6+4) 18-20, x2)
*Light crossbow (20 bolts)*  +7 (1d8, 19-20, x2)
*Mage Armor*, *Shield Extract* (+4 armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 7, Dex 18, Con 10, Int 20, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* Lightbringer: +1 CL for light related spells
Panache: 6/6
Inspiration: 5/5
Arcane Reservoir: 4/5
Extracts & Spells (See list https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2377717) 

IF I CAN use opportune parry and riposte against an attack of opportunity _while casting a spell_, I will 5-foot step south and cast grease under the trio nearest me, trusting my AC and parry to keep me safe and get the spell off:
(1d20+9)[*22*] parry attempt

(1d20+9)[*22*] riposte
(1d20+9)[*17*] CC (27+, x2)
(1d6+4)[*6*] damage
(1d6+4)[*8*] crit bonus

IF I CAN'T, 5-foot step and attempt to cast defensively, doing largely the same.
(1d20+9)[*15*] vs DC 17 else lose the spell.

Use the parry & riposte regardless, if/when an attack comes

----------


## DrK

*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*


Akula snarls angrily as the monkeys leap and snarl around him, two of them leaving tiny scratches on his leg before he spins round to trying to crush them. *"Strange beasts, what has happened to them"* he bellows looking at Firi'Sar




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



flurry on monkeys
(1d20+6)[*16*] dam (1d8+5)[*6*]
(1d20+6)[*22*] dam (1d8+5)[*10*]



*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*
M NG Darfellan Brawler (Beast Wrestler)// Inquisitor (Sanctified slayer / Keeper of the Current), *Level* 4 // 4, *Init* 4, *HP* 36/37, *Speed* 20ft Land / 40ft Swim
*AC* 16, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Unarmed*  +8 (+6/6) (1d8+5, x2)
*Grapple on a critical, has rope to control enemy MW Harpoon (50ft Rope)*  +9 (1d8+6, x3)
*CL DC17+SL, DC 22 escape or DC 25 Str,  Snag Net (Trip (does 1+ damage))*  +8 (touch) (Entangled, -)
* Leather Lamellar w/Armour spikes  (+7 1d6+4/19-20 x2 P) MW Shark scale Armour*, *In combat (+8 1d6+4/ 19-20 x 2 P) MW Klar* (+4 Armor, +1 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* None 

*Condition/Effects* 
Martial Flexibility (5/5 remaining): 


Traits: +1 unarmed damage, +1 Dam vs [Aquatic], +1 hit [Aquatic]

*Spells* inf / 4/4 / 2/2 remaining
0: Light, Detect Magic, Sift, Guidance, Create Water, Detect Poison
1st: Divine Favour, Protection From Evil, Nature's Path, Cure Light
2nd: Tactical Acumen, Invisibility

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> "Indeed...I think I can cure you here, but this disease is not familiar to me. Describe the demons you fought - did you recognize them? Especially the ones who spread this disease. If you see anything like them again, you need to be ready to counter this plague before it gets out of hand..."


*Spoiler: Map, Round 3*
Show



The red outline is Firi'Sar's _Grease_ spell. The black outline w/orange fill is the acid pool left behind by the dead monkey.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Tillandi 5-ft steps and stabs a monkey to what would normally be disabled.
Kitten misses with all of her attacks.
Cordelia begins casting _Enlarge Person_ on Akula.
One monkey falls - the other passes its saving throw.
Firi'Sar takes a 5-ft step and casts _Grease_. The monkey's AoO is parried and Firi'Sar stabbed it.
Akula flurries the monkey who attacked Firi'Sar, killing it outright. 

The killed monkey makes one last snapping-bite attack during its death throes before exploding in a spray of acid. Firi'Sar and Akula need DC 15 Reflex saves to avoid taking *5* acid damage. It also leaves a puddle of acid, sizzling as it eats away at the vegetation in the spot.

The remaining monkeys move (if necessary) and attack!
Two on Kitten - both bites miss.
One on Tillandi - miss.
The prone monkey stands and moves adjacent to Firi'Sar and Akula. The Grease is effectively difficult terrain, so it cannot 5-ft step, so it gets no attack this round.
The other monkey moves and attacks Firi'Sar - miss.

The party has a (mostly) good round, as none of them are bitten by the attacking simians. However, when Firi'Sar and Akula kill one monkey it snaps at the Darfellan and then bursts in a spray of acid at the two men adjacent. Tillandi connects with her attacked as Cordelia begins enlarging Akula and his deadly fists. Kitten can't get a handle on any of the monkeys next to her.

Firi'Sar spent a Panache Point when he used _Opportune Parry and Riposte_. 

I need a DC 15 Reflex save from Firi'Sar and Akula or they take *5* acid damage.

Unfortunately, all Firi'Sar can recognize from his Knowledge (Nature) check is that these _were_ natural monkeys once, but have recently mutated violently (and painfully) and are now mad with anguish, rage, and bloodlust.

Begin round 4!

----------


## Farmerbink

Firi'Sar dodges nimbly, fully aware that his life might well hinge on it.  With the opening given, he steps away from the front line and conjures a magical bolt of force.

*Spoiler: Firi'Sar, round 3*
Show

*Firi'Sar Throshana*
Male NG Elf Swash 1, Empiricist 3//Arcanist 4, *Level* 4, *Init* 10, *HP* 24/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 7, *Will* 3, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3  
*Rapier (MW)*  +9 (1d6+4, 18-20, x2)
*Rapier (cold iron)*  +8 (1d6+4) 18-20, x2)
*Light crossbow (20 bolts)*  +7 (1d8, 19-20, x2)
*Mage Armor*, *Shield Extract* (+4 armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 7, Dex 18, Con 10, Int 20, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* Lightbringer: +1 CL for light related spells
Panache: 5/6
Inspiration: 5/5
Arcane Reservoir: 4/5
Extracts & Spells (See list https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2377717) 

5-foot step south and magic missile the most obviously hurt mono
(2d4+3)[*10*] damage

----------


## farothel

> "That's a second reason to come here," Tillandi said, "I have not yet enough power to cure diseases myself, but I was hoping to get a scroll or more to counter such should we encounter it again."
> She then described the demons they had encountered.


Even though the monkeys sprayed acid, she didn't really have any long-range attack spells, so she kept chopping at the monkey, hoping to take it down this round.

*Spoiler: OOC round 3*
Show


attack: (1d20+8)[*27*] for damage: (1d8+4)[*12*]

----------


## DrK

*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*


Akula jupms backwards as the acid splashes as he shout in alarm. *"Beware, they explode when they die, keep your distance!"* he moves away, pulling his harpoon and hurling it at one of the monkey planning to use the rope to pull it back to him afterwards. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



5ft Step to Q24
Draw Harpoon
Throw at monkey S23 (1d0+6)[*7*] Dam [roll1d8+6[/roll] 

Reflex save vs the acid monkey (1d20+5)[*20*]



*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*
M NG Darfellan Brawler (Beast Wrestler)// Inquisitor (Sanctified slayer / Keeper of the Current), *Level* 4 // 4, *Init* 4, *HP* 36/37, *Speed* 20ft Land / 40ft Swim
*AC* 16, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Unarmed*  +8 (+6/6) (1d8+5, x2)
*Grapple on a critical, has rope to control enemy MW Harpoon (50ft Rope)*  +9 (1d8+6, x3)
*CL DC17+SL, DC 22 escape or DC 25 Str,  Snag Net (Trip (does 1+ damage))*  +8 (touch) (Entangled, -)
* Leather Lamellar w/Armour spikes  (+7 1d6+4/19-20 x2 P) MW Shark scale Armour*, *In combat (+8 1d6+4/ 19-20 x 2 P) MW Klar* (+4 Armor, +1 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* None 

*Condition/Effects* 
Martial Flexibility (5/5 remaining): 


Traits: +1 unarmed damage, +1 Dam vs [Aquatic], +1 hit [Aquatic]

*Spells* inf / 4/4 / 2/2 remaining
0: Light, Detect Magic, Sift, Guidance, Create Water, Detect Poison
1st: Divine Favour, Protection From Evil, Nature's Path, Cure Light
2nd: Tactical Acumen, Invisibility

----------


## RCgothic

Cordelia finishes casting _Enlarge Person_ on Akula, and Kitten tears into the two monkeys she's fighting, starting with the more-injured of the two.*Spoiler*
Show

 Cordelia no action this turn - saving spells.

Kitten Full Attack Bite (1d20+8)[*18*] damage (1d6+3)[*5*] trip (1d20+6)[*26*]
(1d20+6)[*13*] damage (1d3+1)[*2*]
(1d20+6)[*15*] damage (1d3+1)[*3*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map, Round 4*
Show



The red outline is Firi'Sar's _Grease_ spell. The black outlines w/orange fill are the acid pools left behind by the dead monkeys.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cordelia takes a 5-ft step (not included in post, but I'm confident *RCGothic* would prefer it) and takes Full Defense. 
Kitten trips a monkey (but doesn't deal damage).
Firi'Sar 5-ft steps back and casts _Magic Missile_, killing a monkey.
Akula gets enlarged, 5-ft steps, and throws a harpoon, killing another monkey.
Tillandi attacks, dealing *7* damage to a monkey.

The two dying monkeys make bite attacks at other monkeys - it appears their mad death throes include them lashing out at _something_, even if it is an "ally." Neither bite connects, though. Each dying monkey then explodes, but all the PCs are too far away to be hit with acid splashing from their deaths.

The remaining monkeys all move in (if necessary) and attack some more. 
Two attack Akula - one hits, dealing *2* damage and exposing him to its disease. As he's already contracted it, there is no additional impact.
One attacks Tillandi - miss.
Two attack Kitten - none hit, as they struggle with the entangle and starting the turn prone.

As the explosive nature of the mutated-monkey death throes becomes apparent the party largely backs off, trying to attack from range when they can. Kitten trips a monkey and dodges two bites as the simians struggle in the grasping vines and grasses. Tillandi attacks, not killing her monkey but connecting solidly. 

Both Firi'Sar and the now-ogre-sized Akula kill monkeys, each with ranged efforts. The elf uses a spell evoking magical force while the Darfellan spears another with an enlarged harpoon! The two apes lash out at their fellows with snapping jaws and acid explosions, but don't hurt the PCs at all as they leave puddles of acid sizzling behind.

The remaining five monkeys continue to grapple and bite at the party. Only Akula takes a bite this round, though.

@*DrK* - please note Akula's _Enlarge Person_ effect on your stats until it expires. Thanks!

Begin round 5!

----------


## Farmerbink

"Make space!" Firi'Sar barks, eyeing the remaining monsters.  After a moment, he chooses a target- the most apparently injured simian, and unleashes another blast of arcane force.  

*Spoiler: Firi'Sar, round 3*
Show

*Firi'Sar Throshana*
Male NG Elf Swash 1, Empiricist 3//Arcanist 4, *Level* 4, *Init* 10, *HP* 24/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 7, *Will* 3, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3  
*Rapier (MW)*  +9 (1d6+4, 18-20, x2)
*Rapier (cold iron)*  +8 (1d6+4) 18-20, x2)
*Light crossbow (20 bolts)*  +7 (1d8, 19-20, x2)
*Mage Armor*, *Shield Extract* (+4 armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 7, Dex 18, Con 10, Int 20, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* Lightbringer: +1 CL for light related spells
Panache: 5/6
Inspiration: 5/5
Arcane Reservoir: 3/5 (4 if no use this turn?)
Extracts & Spells (See list https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2377717) 

Move action to identify the most injured enemy: (1d20+16)[*20*] perception

Another magic Missile (2d4+2)[*4*] damage
RELEVANT QUESTION 
I'm going to deduct the point assuming you're OK with it.

----------


## DrK

*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*


Akula bellos happily as he expands to a towering 12ft tall giant, over reaching all of the others around him. Stepping back he goes to stamp on the nearby monkeys seeking to crush them. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



5ft backwards
Stemp (flurry) on the monkeys to the North with power attack
(1d20+4)[*6*] dam (2d6+10)[*21*]
(1d20+4)[*22*] dam (2d6+10)[*17*]



*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*
M NG Darfellan Brawler (Beast Wrestler)// Inquisitor (Sanctified slayer / Keeper of the Current), *Level* 4 // 4, *Init* 4, *HP* 36/37, *Speed* 20ft Land / 40ft Swim
*AC* 16, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 19,   *= 14 AC currently due to large*
*Fort* 6, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Unarmed*  +8 (+6/6) (1d8+5, x2)
*Grapple on a critical, has rope to control enemy MW Harpoon (50ft Rope)*  +9 (1d8+6, x3)
*CL DC17+SL, DC 22 escape or DC 25 Str,  Snag Net (Trip (does 1+ damage))*  +8 (touch) (Entangled, -)
* Leather Lamellar w/Armour spikes  (+7 1d6+4/19-20 x2 P) MW Shark scale Armour*, *In combat (+8 1d6+4/ 19-20 x 2 P) MW Klar* (+4 Armor, +1 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* None 

*Condition/Effects* 
Martial Flexibility (5/5 remaining): 

*Enlarge person* -1 atk/AC, +2 Str, -2 Dex, reach

Traits: +1 unarmed damage, +1 Dam vs [Aquatic], +1 hit [Aquatic]

*Spells* inf / 4/4 / 2/2 remaining
0: Light, Detect Magic, Sift, Guidance, Create Water, Detect Poison
1st: Divine Favour, Protection From Evil, Nature's Path, Cure Light
2nd: Tactical Acumen, Invisibility

----------


## farothel

Tillandi was getting fed up with this thing.  Normally it would have been down for some time by now, but these were not normal monkeys.  Well, normally they didn't attack, so that was a first problem.  She tried to stab it again to take it out.

*Spoiler: OOC round 4*
Show


attack: (1d20+8)[*20*] for damage: (1d8+4)[*8*]

----------


## RCgothic

Alarmed by the monkey shrugging off her attacks, Kitten goes defensive.

Cordelia too holds back her spells. If these things are going to be defeated, it's going to have to be by someone who can hit harder.

*Spoiler*
Show


Total defence, both

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> "Well, I'm sure you recognized the quasit and the dretches from your studies. The worm wearing a man's skin was a Vermlek - nasty bit of work, those. They've as much in common with ghouls as other demons. Since it got away I will have someone look into the graveyards in town...Vermleks sometimes replace gravediggers and desecrate the recent dead with their unholy appetites!" exclaims Sea-Father Daskeral in obvious disgust. "Much better to die at sea and be given back to the waters, if you ask me...but the diseased ones with the swords, they don't sound like any demons I know. Could they be victims of the disease they carry? You said they had bony spurs and misshapen limbs, right? Well, you're growing a spur right there..." he says seriously, gently pointing to a painful sore with a growth bursting through Tillandi's skin.
> 
> "If these mutants were once humans, then we must get you healed at once! Then we will need to be preparing for this disease to spread, just in case. You will have as many scrolls as you need - I will demand the other priests help this evening with the scribing. How many can you afford now, and do you think you will need to buy some on credit, Sister?"
> 
> (You can purchase as many scrolls to fight disease as you want prior to leaving, including getting a reasonable amount on credit from the Cathedral, if desired.)


*Spoiler: Map, Round 5*
Show



The red outline is Firi'Sar's _Grease_ spell. The black outlines w/orange fill are the acid pools left behind by the dead monkeys.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Akula kills another with his unarmed strike after taking a 5-ft step.
Firi'Sar casts _Magic Missile_ again, killing one of the two monkeys near Akula.
Tillandi stabs her monkey with her trident, killing it.
Both Kitten and Cordelia take Full Defense for their actions.

Tillandi is adjacent when her monkey dies - during it's death throes it bites at her (missing) and then explodes. To avoid taking *4* acid damage she needs to pass a DC 15 Reflex save.

Both the monkeys attacking Kitten miss.

The party's efforts finally seem to be paying off, as three of the savage simians die explosively this round to Firi'Sar's magic, Akula's fists, and Tillandi's trident. Only Tillandi is close to any when they do, putting her at risk of acid splashing on her as the foe dissolves into a hissing puddle at her feet.

The last two monkeys maintain their mindlessly focused attack on Kitten, in spite of the absurdity of the idea that two monkeys would lash out at one of their natural predators like this. Neither connects with the cat as Kitten dutifully holds her ground.

*Farothel*, please place use Mythweavers to place a current status statblock of Tillandi in your posts - it saves me time when looking for her stats. I also need a DC 15 Reflex save from her to avoid taking *4* acid damage.

Nice tactics this round! Begin round 6!

----------


## Farmerbink

"Dee!  Can you bring her back?  Akula, get in there!"  Firi'Sar prowls carefully to the side, making space for his enlarged companion even as he hopes for an opening.  When Kitten makes one, he unleashes another trio of arcane bolts.  

*Spoiler: Firi'Sar, round 4*
Show

*Firi'Sar Throshana*
Male NG Elf Swash 1, Empiricist 3//Arcanist 4, *Level* 4, *Init* 10, *HP* 24/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 7, *Will* 3, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3  
*Rapier (MW)*  +9 (1d6+4, 18-20, x2)
*Rapier (cold iron)*  +8 (1d6+4) 18-20, x2)
*Light crossbow (20 bolts)*  +7 (1d8, 19-20, x2)
*Mage Armor*, *Shield Extract* (+4 armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 7, Dex 18, Con 10, Int 20, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* Lightbringer: +1 CL for light related spells
Panache: 5/6
Inspiration: 5/5
Arcane Reservoir: 2/5 
Extracts & Spells (See list https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2377717) 

Move to the left to clear a path for Akula to charge?

Another boosted magic Missile (3d4+3)[*10*] damage

----------


## farothel

> "I can buy two, but I have no more funds," Tillandi said, "Maybe the rest of the group can scrounge together some more, but I'm not sure as they have their own expenses.  And I'm the only one who can even attempt to use them."
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC calculations*
> Show
> 
> 
> I have 1 and I have 500 something gp left, so that's 1 more as they cost 375 gp each, unless I get them at cost, which probably is less (I never play crafters, so I'm not familiar with the crafting rules)


Forewarned, Tillandi managed to jump away when the monkey exploded, before taking a step and helping Kitten dispose of the left over monkeys.

*Spoiler: OOC round 4*
Show


reflex save: (1d20+6)[*20*]
step to N20
attack monkey on M20: (1d20+8)[*9*] for damage: (1d8+4)[*8*]

*Tillandi Borgrem*
Female N Half-elf Cleric/Fighter, *Level* 4/4, *Init* 2, *HP* 28/28, *Speed* 30
*AC* 20, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 8, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*MC, brace Trident*  +8 (1d8+4, x2)
*Silvered dagger*  +6 (1d4+1, 19-20/x2)
*Cold Iron dagger*  +6 (1d4+2, 19-20/x2)
*  Breastplate*, *  Heavy wooden shield* (+6 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 12
*Condition*

----------


## DrK

*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*

As the monkey is stamped upon by his massive boot Akula grins again and then spins to see kitten under attack. Hearing Firi'Sar he nods, *"Cordelia, get out of the way."* he shouts to the young woman readying a massive running flying kick at the monkeys as Tillandi slashes at one and more missiles of pure magic streak from Firi'Sar.




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Wait till Cordelia moves out the way
Charge up to attack a monkey using 10ft reach (1d20+8)[*16*] dam (2d6+10)[*14*]


*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*
M NG Darfellan Brawler (Beast Wrestler)// Inquisitor (Sanctified slayer / Keeper of the Current), *Level* 4 // 4, *Init* 4, *HP* 36/37, *Speed* 20ft Land / 40ft Swim
*AC* 16, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 19,   *= 14 AC currently due to large*
*Fort* 6, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Unarmed*  +8 (+6/6) (1d8+5, x2)
*Grapple on a critical, has rope to control enemy MW Harpoon (50ft Rope)*  +9 (1d8+6, x3)
*CL DC17+SL, DC 22 escape or DC 25 Str,  Snag Net (Trip (does 1+ damage))*  +8 (touch) (Entangled, -)
* Leather Lamellar w/Armour spikes  (+7 1d6+4/19-20 x2 P) MW Shark scale Armour*, *In combat (+8 1d6+4/ 19-20 x 2 P) MW Klar* (+4 Armor, +1 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* None 

*Condition/Effects* 
Martial Flexibility (5/5 remaining): 

*Enlarge person* -1 atk/AC, +2 Str, -2 Dex, reach

Traits: +1 unarmed damage, +1 Dam vs [Aquatic], +1 hit [Aquatic]

*Spells* inf / 4/4 / 2/2 remaining
0: Light, Detect Magic, Sift, Guidance, Create Water, Detect Poison
1st: Divine Favour, Protection From Evil, Nature's Path, Cure Light
2nd: Tactical Acumen, Invisibility

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> "I will cast a spell to cure your infection personally and you can have as many as you can afford - at cost. I'm afraid we can't just give you more, so be careful. Do you need restoration too? Many diseases weaken your faculties - by now you can pray for this blessing yourself, right?" asks Daskeral as he moves to invoke healing magic on Tillandi gently. It's clear he is concerned, but can only afford to help so far. "Wish I could do more, but the other sea-faiths demand some concessions from us. Maintaining the peace around here is difficult at times..." he grumbles with an annoyed look at the other wings of the Azure Cathedral and the (other) faithful worshippers there.


*Spoiler: Summary*
Show

With Kitten and Cordelia making way for Akula and Firi'Sar to attack the party has no difficulty killing the remaining two monkeys. The PCs avoid the mutated primates' death throes and explosions, taking only incidental damage for the rest of the fight.

Combat ends with at least Kitten and Akula suffering from the unnatural disease the monkeys carried. Has anyone else failed a Fortitude save and contracted the disease?

As magic force missiles and an oversized Darfellan begins stomping on them the two remaining mutated/diseased simians fall and explode into acid puddles. The jungle is suddenly slightly quieter as their insane whooping ends and the party catches their breaths...

(End of combat)

...only for about a minute later both Akula and Kitten to suffer the first symptoms of "Savage Fever." Both of them writhe in pain as their flesh breaks out in a terrible black rash, complete with short, bony protrusions in the effected areas. At the same time they have skull-splitting headaches as with a sharp, piercing agony they take 1d6 Intelligence damage. 

*Spoiler: @RCgothic*
Show

If Kitten's Intelligence reaches 0 from this damage she will fall comatose immediately. If the "0" Intelligence score is not addressed she won't wake up as an animal companion, so I recommend doing something about that if at all possible.

How does the party handle things immediately? Please go about healing injuries and addressing disease now. The party can purchase scrolls and/or potions from the Azure Cathedral at cost, and I recommend being prepared to deal with the Savage Fever that literally plagues this area...

I will move the story along so you don't have to wait on me for more.

After binding their wounds and treating the symptoms of Savage Fever the party begins walking again, now a bit more cautious as they go. The jungle has taken on a much more sinister look - gone are the beautiful flowers and birds of paradise they expected to see. In their place are spiney, oozing growths on the plants. No more animals approach or are seen - they have all either fled or are hiding from the violent insanity that plagued the late-monkey troop. It's quite a sobering thing to see.

The party reaches a set of cliffs overlooking Kraken's Cove about thirty minutes later and are greeted with a horrific sight. In the sheltered cove below an inferno rages atop the water. Several ships, including a two-masted caravel, a sizeable frigate, a long barge, and what might have once been a schooner are all ablaze. Up against the beach a three-master caravel seems to have escaped the fire - for now. A shiny slick on the surface of the water itself burns as well, creating a wall of wood and flame. The heat rises in searing sheets and the roar of the flaming maelstrom mixed with the crashing surf masks any other sounds that might be issuing up from below. Through periodic gaps in the smoke, however, movement on the beach is visible...something still lives in the inferno below...

There look to be three ways down. The cliffs that surround the cove are sheer but feature numerous handholds. These cliffs are about forty feet high and can be navigated with DC 15 Climb checks. The second route is a rickety-looking wooden walkway descending from the eastern cliff, over the shallow bay water, and down to the beach below. The fire has not yet reached the walkway, but it doesn't look like it has been used in some time and the ships on fire are close enough to make the heat uncomfortable. The last option is a cliff-dive into the bay-waters below. Akula can see that the water looks to be about twenty feet deep below the cliff, a relatively safe dive...if the party can avoid the fiery oil slick and burning detritus floating between this point and the beach.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



The cliffs you can climb are around the top-left of the map, going from left to right to the beach. The walkway is from *C55* up and right to *E42*. Cliff-diving would essentially take place slightly below the map with a swim up from there.

My descriptions cover the obvious stuff - there is more you can learn (most of the time, this isn't unique) with directed Perception checks. If you have questions don't hesitate to ask!

----------


## farothel

> "I understand, sir," Tillandi said, "I can get about five now and I'll check with my party members to see if we can some more.  And yes, I can cast some restoration."
> 
> She will check with the others to see if they had some money to buy more scrolls.


"Interesting," Tillandi said, "and we're clearly on the right way as we see the same type of stuff as we saw in the city.  Now, everybody gather here."
With everybody around her, she quickly cast a channel energy to heal everybody at once.  And when the disease started, she grabbed her supply of scrolls and started casting to halt the disease before it could spread further.  As Kitten had fallen unconscious and she knew from her own case that this was probably due to weakened faculties.  So she added a restoration spell.  Unfortunately she had only prepared one, so Akula would have to wait.  She had some problems getting the spell cast on Akula, but a second try did work as it should and the diseases should be gone.


===at the cove===

"Oh ****," Tillandi said when she saw the ships burning, "we have to get down quickly.  As far as I can see we can either use our ropes to climb down or use the walkway.  I think I can make it down the walkway fairly quickly.  Swimming is not an option for me with my armour I think."

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


channel energy: (2d6)[*10*] for everybody within 30ft (which should be everybody)

scroll on Kitten: caster level check: (1d20+4)[*15*] (DC 6)
scroll on Akula: caster level check: (1d20+4)[*5*] (DC 6)

lesser restoration on Kitten: (1d4)[*3*] int restored

Perception in OOC topic.

*Tillandi Borgrem*
Female N Half-elf Cleric/Fighter, *Level* 4/4, *Init* 2, *HP* 28/28, *Speed* 30
*AC* 20, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 8, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*MC, brace Trident*  +8 (1d8+4, x2)
*Silvered dagger*  +6 (1d4+1, 19-20/x2)
*Cold Iron dagger*  +6 (1d4+2, 19-20/x2)
*  Breastplate*, *  Heavy wooden shield* (+6 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 12
*Condition*

----------


## DrK

*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*

Akula shouts and drops to the ground crying out in pain as the savage fever hits him, pain shooting through his body as he curls up in foetal position on the muddy ground, hands clenched trying not lash out at his allies and friends. As Tilandi uses the scroll to remove the burning fever he relaxes slightly, his mind still burning and eyes blurred from the stabbing headache that sends daggers of pain in his skull. 

Slowly rising he nods to Tilandi, *"Wise to purchase those scrolls, certainly something that has saved my life. Know that I owe you"*

As they reach the cliff edge he looks at the walkway and the cliffs, *"I have much rope"* he says, patting the 100ft of coiled silk rope atop his back, *"Shall I lower each of you down to the walkway or the beach? I can then dive into the water. I've done cliff diving since I was but a boy and can swim well."*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Int Damage (1d6)[*3*]

*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*
M NG Darfellan Brawler (Beast Wrestler)// Inquisitor (Sanctified slayer / Keeper of the Current), *Level* 4 // 4, *Init* 4, *HP* 36/37, *Speed* 20ft Land / 40ft Swim
*AC* 16, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 19,   *= 14 AC currently due to large*
*Fort* 6, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Unarmed*  +8 (+6/6) (1d8+5, x2)
*Grapple on a critical, has rope to control enemy MW Harpoon (50ft Rope)*  +9 (1d8+6, x3)
*CL DC17+SL, DC 22 escape or DC 25 Str,  Snag Net (Trip (does 1+ damage))*  +8 (touch) (Entangled, -)
* Leather Lamellar w/Armour spikes  (+7 1d6+4/19-20 x2 P) MW Shark scale Armour*, *In combat (+8 1d6+4/ 19-20 x 2 P) MW Klar* (+4 Armor, +1 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* None 

*Condition/Effects* 
Martial Flexibility (5/5 remaining): 

*Enlarge person* -1 atk/AC, +2 Str, -2 Dex, reach

Traits: +1 unarmed damage, +1 Dam vs [Aquatic], +1 hit [Aquatic]

*Spells* inf / 4/4 / 2/2 remaining
0: Light, Detect Magic, Sift, Guidance, Create Water, Detect Poison
1st: Divine Favour, Protection From Evil, Nature's Path, Cure Light
2nd: Tactical Acumen, Invisibility

----------


## Farmerbink

Firi'Sar watches with empathy as Akula and Kitten suffer the immediate effects of their infection.  "If this is going to be a regular occurrence, we may be glad to have these scrolls," he muses, as Cordeila and Akula tend the injuries.  He whistles tunelessly as they travel the rest of the way to the cove, surveying the wreckage left by the disease with an impassive, keen gaze.  

At the sight of the still-raging blaze, the Elf's eyes widen.  "We better get down there!  That's a good idea, Akula!" Firi'Sar responds to his friend.  "Don't take any chances until we're back together on the shore, though!"  Without further discussion, he hurries forward, retrieving a vial from his waistband.  As soon as the rope is bound, he begins to climb, taking care use the rope more than the handholds.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Climb check(s): (10d20)[*9*][*20*][*18*][*12*][*2*][*5*][*12*][*14*][*9*][*2*](103) Each success (at +2 vs DC 5?) should get Firi'Sar  roughly 7.5 feet closer to the bottom.  It'll take at least 6 rounds to get down- more if he fails one or two of the checks.

Assuming he reaches the bottom unmolested (crosses fingers), he'll first look for a place to hide.  (1d20+11)[*18*] stealth, and retrieve his shield of faith potion.  (Held in off-hand, for now)

----------


## farothel

Tillandi looks at the climb and then at the walkway.
"I'll go over that," she said, pointing to the walkway, "I'm not really a good climber, especially with my armour, but I can walk on narrow ledges much easier.  Don't go on it until I'm down, okay, as I'm not sure it will hold more than one person."
Slowly and carefully she will walk down over the walkway.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


walk (athletics): (1d20+3)[*23*]

*Tillandi Borgrem*
Female N Half-elf Cleric/Fighter, *Level* 4/4, *Init* 2, *HP* 28/28, *Speed* 30
*AC* 20, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 8, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*MC, brace Trident*  +8 (1d8+4, x2)
*Silvered dagger*  +6 (1d4+1, 19-20/x2)
*Cold Iron dagger*  +6 (1d4+2, 19-20/x2)
*  Breastplate*, *  Heavy wooden shield* (+6 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 12
*Condition*

----------


## DrK

*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*

Akula looks at the others and unwinds the rope happy to tie it around anyones waist and lowers them down to the edge of the beach for them to avoid the need for climbing down the cliff. That done he looks down over the edge to see how best he should get down before tieing the rope to a tree and climbing down the cliff to join the others



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Lower the others down and then take 10 to climb down 

*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*
M NG Darfellan Brawler (Beast Wrestler)// Inquisitor (Sanctified slayer / Keeper of the Current), *Level* 4 // 4, *Init* 4, *HP* 36/37, *Speed* 20ft Land / 40ft Swim
*AC* 16, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 19,   *= 14 AC currently due to large*
*Fort* 6, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Unarmed*  +8 (+6/6) (1d8+5, x2)
*Grapple on a critical, has rope to control enemy MW Harpoon (50ft Rope)*  +9 (1d8+6, x3)
*CL DC17+SL, DC 22 escape or DC 25 Str,  Snag Net (Trip (does 1+ damage))*  +8 (touch) (Entangled, -)
* Leather Lamellar w/Armour spikes  (+7 1d6+4/19-20 x2 P) MW Shark scale Armour*, *In combat (+8 1d6+4/ 19-20 x 2 P) MW Klar* (+4 Armor, +1 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* None 

*Condition/Effects* 
Martial Flexibility (5/5 remaining): 

*Enlarge person* -1 atk/AC, +2 Str, -2 Dex, reach

Traits: +1 unarmed damage, +1 Dam vs [Aquatic], +1 hit [Aquatic]

*Spells* inf / 4/4 / 2/2 remaining
0: Light, Detect Magic, Sift, Guidance, Create Water, Detect Poison
1st: Divine Favour, Protection From Evil, Nature's Path, Cure Light
2nd: Tactical Acumen, Invisibility

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The PCs all begin making their ways down to the beach, with several of them climbing/rappelling down and Tillandi taking a stroll along the walkway. 

Immediately Tillandi sees that the pirates who have used Kraken's Cove must not be using this walkway anymore - it is slick, in poor repair, and with a rather dizzying drop off the side into the water. Still, she begins making her way down easily enough, one arm on the cliff wall for balance and watching her steps carefully. Luckily for her the other PCs call out as they see the largest of the burning ships come loose from its mooring and begin drifting towards the walkway! With the ship still on fire and moving somewhat quickly, Tillandi realizes that she needs to move fast and does so, making it to the beach in just enough time to dodge out of the way and avoid the entire walkway collapsing. 

(Tillandi's Acrobatics check and move speed are enough to get all the way down quickly solo. Had more than one PC tried, or had anyone been going slower the event described above could have been much worse...)

With the way back limited to just a rope-assisted climb, the party looks towards Kraken's Cove (the pirate hideout/caves, not the water) as they try to get a feel for where to begin...

*Spoiler: Knowledge (Geography, History, or Local) DC 20*
Show

The smuggler's caves in Kraken's Cover are the brainchild of a retired pirate named Kigante Valeros. He discovered the caves about two decades ago and saw an opportunity. The Crimson Fleet needed a place to stage their many illicit operations in the area, as their homeport of Scuttlecove is too far south to manage it. Valeros took a small group of smugglers and guards and began to provide aid to visiting pirates and safeguarded the hideout when it wasn't in use.

The cave walls look to be smooth, wet stone with many small stalactites all around. The tunnels look tall - about ten feet high - and the floors look to be well-cleared of tripping hazards like stalagmites. There is sand spread throughout the entire area, leaving an even floor for the most part. There are cheap hooded lanterns hanging from hooks in the walls periodically - these are still burning steadily. 

However, there are many signs that all is not well here. First are the sounds - a veritable symphony of howls, shrieks, maniacal laughter, clanging of metal on metal, and other discordant sounds ring in the air. It sounds like an insane asylum where the prisoners are running things. It is difficult to tell where all the noise is coming from, with the cave walls causing echoes and masking the source of sounds and the constant noise of fires burning onboard the ships in the harbor. 

The second sign that things are not well are the swaths of blood and ragged body parts strewn across the beach testifying to a terrible and recent battle upon the sands here. Broken crates and bamboo cages litter the area, blood and bits of bone sprayed across bolts of silk and cracked barrels of ambergris seeping into the coarse, rocky sand. A number of mangled corpses, each stripped nearly clean of flesh and bones cracked open, lie strewn about the beach. The casualties are staggering, with a quick count putting the dead at nearly twenty.

A thorough search of this area could take a while, but if you wish to perform such a survey you can. Describe your actions, including mechanical checks and how far from your locations you move, and I will go from there. You can also approach any of the cave entrances, try to check out the ships, or even swim in the water some. As this area was a pirate hideout, it's likely that there is stuff of interest (treasure) most everywhere...

*Spoiler: Current Map*
Show



The beach is fifty-feet-wide and separates the burning waters of Kraken's Cover from the cliffs to the north. A ten-foot-wide cave opens at the base of the cliff to the northwest, while to the northeast several planks provide a crude bridge across a tide pool to a second, smaller cave entrance. 

Please note that the walkway has collapsed and one of the ships is now listing against the cliff walls where the walkway was. The beach is not very clear, but the sand is well-packed and in spite of the mess not difficult terrain or anything.

----------


## farothel

"That was close," Tillandi said, "and who or what is making that ruckus.  At least now I don't have to worry about making noise.  Nobody will hear us with that noise."
She moved carefully closer to the main cavern entrance to see (or hear) if she could get a better idea of what is in the caves.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d20+10)[*29*]

----------


## Farmerbink

"Safely" on the shore, Firi'Sar immediately casts his eyes to the wreckage, primarily concerned for living (or not) threats.  He then prowls quickly to the nearest cave opening (I/36), and peers cautiously inside.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20+16)[*23*] perception.


"One slight blessing that," he murmurs to Tillandi as he tries to help figure out what exactly is going on.

----------


## DrK

*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*

Akula claps Tilandi on the shoulder, *lucky, you did well there. Maybe the rope next time?* Looking at the slaughtered remains he shakes his head. *This doesnt bode well, do you think this could be related to the savage fever the monkeys had?*

Looking at the wreckage in the water he nods and starts to wade out, *keep an eye on the cave, Ill check the sea bed and the wreck.* if they agree he splashes into the surf throwing out his sense onto the deck and above water bits of the wreck and then diving underwater clicking and hissing as he uses his echolocation to search the sunken wrecks



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Survival for tracks (1d20+8)[*23*]
Search the shore (1d20+9)[*14*]
Sift the burning ship perception (1d20+5)[*9*]

Swim in the shores and the wreckage, take 10 swim = 26
Underwater perception (1d20+9)[*24*]

*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*
M NG Darfellan Brawler (Beast Wrestler)// Inquisitor (Sanctified slayer / Keeper of the Current), *Level* 4 // 4, *Init* 4, *HP* 36/37, *Speed* 20ft Land / 40ft Swim
*AC* 16, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 19,   *= 14 AC currently due to large*
*Fort* 6, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Unarmed*  +8 (+6/6) (1d8+5, x2)
*Grapple on a critical, has rope to control enemy MW Harpoon (50ft Rope)*  +9 (1d8+6, x3)
*CL DC17+SL, DC 22 escape or DC 25 Str,  Snag Net (Trip (does 1+ damage))*  +8 (touch) (Entangled, -)
* Leather Lamellar w/Armour spikes  (+7 1d6+4/19-20 x2 P) MW Shark scale Armour*, *In combat (+8 1d6+4/ 19-20 x 2 P) MW Klar* (+4 Armor, +1 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* None 

*Condition/Effects* 
Martial Flexibility (5/5 remaining): 

*Enlarge person* -1 atk/AC, +2 Str, -2 Dex, reach

Traits: +1 unarmed damage, +1 Dam vs [Aquatic], +1 hit [Aquatic]

*Spells* inf / 4/4 / 2/2 remaining
0: Light, Detect Magic, Sift, Guidance, Create Water, Detect Poison
1st: Divine Favour, Protection From Evil, Nature's Path, Cure Light
2nd: Tactical Acumen, Invisibility

----------


## RCgothic

"Why is there no-one outside?" Cordelia wonders aloud. "Have more of those infected creatures driven them all inside?" She wanders over to the nearest wreck with kitten to peer inside.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The party keeps in sight of each other (mostly) as they look around the beach for signs of what happened. The first conclusion everyone comes to is that the vicious battle that took place here was between pirates and other pirates - there are no signs of monsters or invaders. Instead you find pirate bodies in all conditions - some broken by what you are beginning to recognize as the Savage Fever and warped into mutants, others broken and partially eaten (presumably by the savage pirates), and still others who died of weapon damage. It is a mess of chaos and butchery.

Second, the fight looks to have happened recently, within the last several hours. Nothing has had time to decay, though the flies have begun to swarm, especially around the larger groups of the dead. Based on the condition of the burning ships and the still-filled oil lamps, it seems that if you had been here as early as this morning that you might have seen it firsthand for yourselves. If Vanthus Vanderboren is involved with this - and you have no reason to believe he isn't, given the ship fires and his history - then he has brought ruin to this place, somehow.

As they search Tillandi and Firi'Sar both find some valuable goods that somehow avoided the worst of the disaster. Tillandi finds a large leather satchel of saffron, worth about 600 GP by her estimate, amongst some broken crates and ruined pallets. These look to have been staged for loading on one of the ships burning in the harbor. Firi'Sar finds a crate of fine chine and silverware, likely worth about 200 GP, in a similar collection nearer the caves.

In the water Akula finds something strange, though. About forty feet from shore is a large circular area completely devoid of life. Akula is familiar with the ocean in this area, and the warm, temperate waters tend to be teeming with life - seaweed, urchins, coral, etc... - even if there aren't any fish to be found. Instead of living creatures at this spot all he finds are five jagged chunks of what looks to have been a fist-sized black pearl. The parts may be worth something, even with the gemstone itself being ruined. 

Akula gathers the pieces and makes his way back to the shore just as Cordelia and Kitten - who haven't found anything particularly noteworthy - notice two savage pirates skulking near the cave entrance where Firi'Sar has been searching. They raise the alarm as the pair move towards the elf with snapping, oversized jaws!



*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Roll Initiative! If you beat a *16* you can act in Round 1 before the savage pirates. No one is surprised - they were looking for more to eat, and you saw them coming.

----------


## Farmerbink

Firi'Sar isn't the slightest bit surprise when the monstrous... humanoids begin plodding forward.  Without missing a beat, he calls back.  "Got 'em!  About to get fun over here!"  He begins stepping slowly away, performing a new (to his companions) arcane ritual.  A moment later, his nose extends, even as his frame decreases rapidly.  In only an instant, short, coarse whiskers erupt from the tip of his newly-pointed snout, and a murine biped scampers backwards where Firi'Sar previously stood.  

As he mocks the monsters, a surprisingly familiar voice calls out.  "Let's dance, uglies!"

*Spoiler: Firi'Sar, round 1*
Show

*Firi'Sar Throshana*
Male NG Elf Swash 1, Empiricist 3//Arcanist 4, *Level* 4, *Init* 10, *HP* 25/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 8, *Will* 3, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3  
*Rapier (MW)*  +9 (1d6+4, 18-20, x2) Small: +11 (1d4+5, 18-20, x2)
*Rapier (cold iron)*  +8 (1d6+4) 18-20, x2) Small: +10 (1d4+5) 18-20, x2)
*Light crossbow (20 bolts)*  +7 (1d8, 19-20, x2) Small: +9 (1d6, 19-20, x2)
*Mage Armor*, *Shield Extract* (+4 armor, +5 Dex, +1 size)
*Abilities* Str 7, Dex 18, *20,* Con 10, Int 20, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* Lightbringer: +1 CL for light related spells
Panache: 5/6
Inspiration: 5/5
Arcane Reservoir: 2/5 
Extracts & Spells (See list https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2377717) 

Cast Alter self to Ratfolk form.  Immediately relevant details: small size, +2 dex, 60' dark vision, and scent.  I believe the size and dex are included above.

Move to J/39

----------


## DrK

*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*

Akula emerges from the water clutching the strange fragments of the pearl and is about to shout to FiriSar and the others when the pirates emerge. *Ware the teeth!* he shouts to the others as he starts to splash out of the surf harpoon in hand. Glass shards dropped onto the beach for later. 
He strides forward focusing on the nearest one



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Move to H40 drawing harpoon 
Studied target on J8

*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*
M NG Darfellan Brawler (Beast Wrestler)// Inquisitor (Sanctified slayer / Keeper of the Current), *Level* 4 // 4, *Init* 4, *HP* 36/37, *Speed* 20ft Land / 40ft Swim
*AC* 16, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 19,   *= 14 AC currently due to large*
*Fort* 6, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Unarmed*  +8 (+6/6) (1d8+5, x2)
*Grapple on a critical, has rope to control enemy MW Harpoon (50ft Rope)*  +9 (1d8+6, x3)
*CL DC17+SL, DC 22 escape or DC 25 Str,  Snag Net (Trip (does 1+ damage))*  +8 (touch) (Entangled, -)
* Leather Lamellar w/Armour spikes  (+7 1d6+4/19-20 x2 P) MW Shark scale Armour*, *In combat (+8 1d6+4/ 19-20 x 2 P) MW Klar* (+4 Armor, +1 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* None 

*Condition/Effects* 
Martial Flexibility (5/5 remaining): 

*Enlarge person* -1 atk/AC, +2 Str, -2 Dex, reach

Traits: +1 unarmed damage, +1 Dam vs [Aquatic], +1 hit [Aquatic]

*Spells* inf / 4/4 / 2/2 remaining
0: Light, Detect Magic, Sift, Guidance, Create Water, Detect Poison
1st: Divine Favour, Protection From Evil, Nature's Path, Cure Light
2nd: Tactical Acumen, Invisibility

----------


## RCgothic

"Kitten, stay close," Cordelia commands, worried about her companion's ability to sustain sickening injuries from these creatures. Instead she reaches out with her mind to probe the mutants' psychic defences.

*Spoiler*
Show

Psychic Strike WILL DC15 or (1d6+2)[*3*] damage and shaken.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map, Round 1*
Show



Firi'Sar is now represented by a "Ratfolk Rogue" token to note his altered-self form.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Firi'Sar casts _Alter Self_ to transform into a Ratfolk and then moves to *J39*.
Akula moves to *J8*, draws a harpoon, and studies a target.
Cordelia uses _Psychic Strike_ against the nearest Savage Pirate. The enemy fails its saving throw and takes *3* damage but appears unaffected by any form of [fear].

Both Savage Pirates charge at Rat-Firi'Sar: one hits with it's scimitar for *6* damage.

Edit: Firi'Sar _Parries and Ripostes_, dealing *1* damage after DR.

The party prepares for battle with magic, study, and a psychic attack. While Cordelia's strike causes the nearest enemy to wince in pain, it does not seem slowed by fear at all. 

Quite the contrary, both mutant pirates charge at Rat-Firi'Sar, their scimitars slashing down with insane fervor! One strikes the shrunken, hairy rat-man, drawing blood but not leaving him too badly wounded, yet.  Edit: Firi'Sar parries a slashing strike that would have connected, instead poking the attacker and drawing a little blood through its unusually resistant-to-damage hide.

All PCs to act. Begin round 2!

----------


## farothel

Tillandi was looking the other way when the two critters appeared.  Looking closely she decided that now was not a bad moment to take out the bigger guns.  She pointed at one and casts a spell, trying to keep it in place.  Then she stepped in to start chopping.

*Spoiler: OOC round 1*
Show


cast hold person on K38 (it's still humanoid so it should work).  Will save DC16 to negate
5ft step to L39

*Tillandi Borgrem*
Female N Half-elf Cleric/Fighter, *Level* 4/4, *Init* 2, *HP* 28/28, *Speed* 30
*AC* 20, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 8, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*MC, brace Trident*  +8 (1d8+4, x2)
*Silvered dagger*  +6 (1d4+1, 19-20/x2)
*Cold Iron dagger*  +6 (1d4+2, 19-20/x2)
*  Breastplate*, *  Heavy wooden shield* (+6 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 12
*Condition*

----------


## DrK

*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*

THe Darfellan grunts angrily exhaling and breathing heavily as he barks a *"Away from my friend"*  and steps forward seeking to skewer the nearest of the mutant pirates on the end of the harpoon before spinning around with a savage elbow from the shark scale armour raking the spikes down its face. 





*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Free: 5ft step to I39
Standard: Stab w/studied target and power attack (1d20+6)[*8*] dam (1d8+11)[*17*] 
and TWF with the shark skin spiks [roll]1d20+6[roll] dam (1d4+6)[*7*] 

*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*
M NG Darfellan Brawler (Beast Wrestler)// Inquisitor (Sanctified slayer / Keeper of the Current), *Level* 4 // 4, *Init* 4, *HP* 36/37, *Speed* 20ft Land / 40ft Swim
*AC* 16, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 19,   *= 14 AC currently due to large*
*Fort* 6, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Unarmed*  +8 (+6/6) (1d8+5, x2)
*Grapple on a critical, has rope to control enemy MW Harpoon (50ft Rope)*  +9 (1d8+6, x3)
*CL DC17+SL, DC 22 escape or DC 25 Str,  Snag Net (Trip (does 1+ damage))*  +8 (touch) (Entangled, -)
* Leather Lamellar w/Armour spikes  (+7 1d6+4/19-20 x2 P) MW Shark scale Armour*, *In combat (+8 1d6+4/ 19-20 x 2 P) MW Klar* (+4 Armor, +1 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* None 

*Condition/Effects* 
Martial Flexibility (4/5 remaining): 

*Enlarge person* -1 atk/AC, +2 Str, -2 Dex, reach

Traits: +1 unarmed damage, +1 Dam vs [Aquatic], +1 hit [Aquatic]

*Spells* inf / 4/4 / 2/2 remaining
0: Light, Detect Magic, Sift, Guidance, Create Water, Detect Poison
1st: Divine Favour, Protection From Evil, Nature's Path, Cure Light
2nd: Tactical Acumen, Invisibility

----------


## DrK

*Spoiler: Fixed attack roll* 
Show



Shark spikes attack (1d20+6)[*9*]

----------


## RCgothic

"Flank them," Cordelia suggests to Kitten, seeing them attack with scimitars instead of anything more infectious. The leopard quickly runs to obey, looping around to attack the pirates from behind.
*Spoiler*
Show

Bite (1d20+10)[*21*] damage (1d6+3)[*6*] plus trip (1d20+8)[*22*] 


Meanwhile, satisfied that her mental assault inflicted since damage she steps it up to the next level with a mind thrust!

*Spoiler*
Show

Mind Thrust (4d6)[*12*] WILL DC14 for half

----------


## Farmerbink

In moments, the situation gets dicey, and Firi'Sar shuffles deliberately in the sands.  Moving away from Akula, he begins to try to draw the enemies into a flank, flicking his rapier deliberately around legs and hips.

*Spoiler: Firi'Sar, round 2*
Show

*Firi'Sar Throshana*
Male NG Elf Swash 1, Empiricist 3//Arcanist 4, *Level* 4, *Init* 10, *HP* 25/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 8, *Will* 3, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3  
*Rapier (MW)*  +9 (1d6+4, 18-20, x2) Small: +11 (1d4+5, 18-20, x2)
*Rapier (cold iron)*  +8 (1d6+4) 18-20, x2) Small: +10 (1d4+5) 18-20, x2)
*Light crossbow (20 bolts)*  +7 (1d8, 19-20, x2) Small: +9 (1d6, 19-20, x2)
*Mage Armor*, *Shield Extract* (+4 armor, +5 Dex, +1 size)
*Abilities* Str 7, Dex 18, *20,* Con 10, Int 20, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* Lightbringer: +1 CL for light related spells
Panache: 4/6
Inspiration: 5/5
Arcane Reservoir: 2/5 
Extracts & Spells (See list https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2377717) 

5-foot step to K/39

Attack the mutant in K/38:
(1d20+11)[*15*] rapier
(1d20+11)[*18*] CC (29, x2)
(1d4+5)[*9*] damage
(1d4+5)[*8*] crit bonus?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map, Round 2*
Show



Firi'Sar is now represented by a "Ratfolk Rogue" token to note his altered-self form.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Tillandi casts _Hold Person_ on a Savage Pirate. It is immune...
Akula 5-ft steps and then misses with two unarmed strikes.
Kitten moves to flank with Firi'Sar, attacks, hits, deals *1* damage after DR, and trips a Savage Pirate.
Cordelia uses _Mind Thrust_ and deals *12* damage to the prone enemy. The Savage Pirate should be dying but continues to fight on anyway.
Firi'Sar hits the prone Savage Pirate, dealing *4* damage after DR.

The uninjured Savage Pirate slashes at Tillandi with it's cutlass and bites at her, hitting with both attacks *(two natural 20s...sorry! Neither confirm, though!)* for a total of *14* damage and threat of infection with Savage Fever (DC 14 Fortitude to resist). 
The prone and should-be-dying Savage Pirate stands, incurring AoOs from Kitten, Akula, and Firi'Sar. It then slashes at Firi'Sar with it's cutlass, missing.

Tillandi makes a calculated (and somewhat reasonable) risk and casts a spell to paralyze the mind of one of the Savage Pirates. Unfortunately it doesn't seem to phase the insane humanoid at all. Something about the madness that has possessed them protects them from such influence entirely. 

Kitten has a much better time, tripping the other monster as Cordelia assaults it with psychic powers. Unlike the magic that attempted to grapple with the Savage Pirate's diseased mind, this thrust simply tries to hurt it, and works. The creature writhes in pain but doesn't collapse from what should have been lethal brain damage.

Akula can't connect with his attack as he trips over some sand, but Firi'Sar manages another stab, bringing the prone enemy closer to total organ destruction. 

The overwhelmingly wounded Savage Pirate stands and slashes at Firi'Sar missing as it exposes itself to attacks on three sides. The other turns to Tillandi with a manic grimace, both slashing and biting with cutlass and over-sized mouth! She takes both strikes, learning a painful lesson in the process.

*Spoiler: Ruling that I want to briefly discuss*
Show

I had to make a couple of decisions here for the sake of both balance and future gameplay.

I am ruling that psychic damage (usually from Cordelia, but not always) does _real_, lethal damage and is not prevented by immunity to [Mind-Affecting]. However, any [Mind-Affecting] "riders" to such powers/spell/effects (such as a fear-effect) do not work against enemies immune to [Mind-Affecting]. It is likely that there are cleric spells that deal psychic damage - if Tillandi casts these they have the standard chance of doing damage, just like Cordelia's psychic damage options.

This decision was made and looks pretty unpleasant for Tillandi but less so for Cordelia currently. _Hold Person_ is definitely a [Mind-Affecting] spell, though, and the Savage Creature Template (applied to creatures who succumb to the Savage Fever disease completely) results in them having several strong defenses, including immunity to [Mind-Effecting] stuff. It seems somewhat self-evident that "Psychic" would also be [Mind-Effecting], but I have not confirmed this in rulings elsewhere and am pretty sure that this would be a near-crippling hindrance right now, as these enemies also have DR 5/Magic and none of you have magic weapons yet. (I recommend using the _Magic Weapon_ and _Magic Fang_ spells if you can get them!)

I am 100% aware that this may be the wrong call and that I may need to change this ruling later. However, I think for now this is the best decision I can make to keep things going in a good direction. Please let me know how you feel about this either in OoC or Discord. I welcome your thoughts.

I need AoOs from Kitten, Akula, and Firi'Sar.

All PCs to act. Begin round 3!

----------


## farothel

Tillandi grunted and took a step back before calling upon the power of Procan to heal herself.

*Spoiler: OOC round 2*
Show


5ft step back to M39, then remove doom to cast cure light wounds on herself: (1d8+4)[*8*]

fortitude save: (1d20+4)[*20*] (that's a success, luckily)

*Tillandi Borgrem*
Female N Half-elf Cleric/Fighter, *Level* 4/4, *Init* 2, *HP* 28/22, *Speed* 30
*AC* 20, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 8, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*MC, brace Trident*  +8 (1d8+4, x2)
*Silvered dagger*  +6 (1d4+1, 19-20/x2)
*Cold Iron dagger*  +6 (1d4+2, 19-20/x2)
*  Breastplate*, *  Heavy wooden shield* (+6 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 12
*Condition* None

----------


## DrK

*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*

Akula tries to skewer the beast on the ground as it tries to rise, the harpoon plunging deep into its wounded form. Assuming its dead and seeing the other threatening poor Tilandi he vaults forward and tries to impale that one as well. *"Get back Tilandi, leave it to us"* he bellows. 




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



If its dead, 5ft over the dead one to J38, studied target and stab w/power attack (1d20+8)[*9*] dam (1d8+11)[*19*]
(If it wasn't dead, walk around to K39 and subtract 1 from the hit and damage

*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*
M NG Darfellan Brawler (Beast Wrestler)// Inquisitor (Sanctified slayer / Keeper of the Current), *Level* 4 // 4, *Init* 4, *HP* 36/37, *Speed* 20ft Land / 40ft Swim
*AC* 16, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 19,   *= 14 AC currently due to large*
*Fort* 6, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Unarmed*  +8 (+6/6) (1d8+5, x2)
*Grapple on a critical, has rope to control enemy MW Harpoon (50ft Rope)*  +9 (1d8+6, x3)
*CL DC17+SL, DC 22 escape or DC 25 Str,  Snag Net (Trip (does 1+ damage))*  +8 (touch) (Entangled, -)
* Leather Lamellar w/Armour spikes  (+7 1d6+4/19-20 x2 P) MW Shark scale Armour*, *In combat (+8 1d6+4/ 19-20 x 2 P) MW Klar* (+4 Armor, +1 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* None 

*Condition/Effects* 
Martial Flexibility (4/5 remaining): 

Traits: +1 unarmed damage, +1 Dam vs [Aquatic], +1 hit [Aquatic]

*Spells* inf / 4/4 / 2/2 remaining
0: Light, Detect Magic, Sift, Guidance, Create Water, Detect Poison
1st: Divine Favour, Protection From Evil, Nature's Path, Cure Light
2nd: Tactical Acumen, Invisibility

----------


## Farmerbink

"Get back here, you freak!" Firi'Sar cries, deeply concerned for Tillandi's health.

*Spoiler: Firi'Sar, round 3*
Show

*Firi'Sar Throshana*
Male NG Elf Swash 1, Empiricist 3//Arcanist 4, *Level* 4, *Init* 10, *HP* 25/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 8, *Will* 3, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3  
*Rapier (MW)*  +9 (1d6+4, 18-20, x2) Small: +11 (1d4+5, 18-20, x2)
*Rapier (cold iron)*  +8 (1d6+4) 18-20, x2) Small: +10 (1d4+5) 18-20, x2)
*Light crossbow (20 bolts)*  +7 (1d8, 19-20, x2) Small: +9 (1d6, 19-20, x2)
*Mage Armor*, *Shield Extract* (+4 armor, +5 Dex, +1 size)
*Abilities* Str 7, Dex 18, *20,* Con 10, Int 20, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* Lightbringer: +1 CL for light related spells
Panache: 4/6
Inspiration: 5/5
Arcane Reservoir: 2/5 
Extracts & Spells (See list https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2377717) 

If J/38 survived this far, try to fix that: (includes flanking)
(1d20+13)[*20*] rapier
(1d20+13)[*29*] CC (31+, x2)
(1d4+5)[*8*] damage
(1d4+5)[*8*] crit bonus

If he's already dead, -2 from the attack roll for K/38.

In either case, 5-foot step to K/39 to give Tillandi an out.

----------


## RCgothic

Kitten savages the injured pirate as it tries to stand, and follows up by savaging it some more. Cordelia users the same of view light wounds to heal style of Tilandi's injuries.
*Spoiler*
Show

 Kitten AoO: (1d20+10)[*30*] (1d6+3)[*6*] confirmed for *10* total, and trip (1d20+8)[*19*]

Kitten Bite: (1d20+10)[*22*] (1d6+3)[*6*] and trip (1d20+8)[*13*]
Kitten Claw: (1d20+8)[*14*] (1d3+1)[*4*]
Kitten Claw: (1d20+8)[*25*] (1d3+1)[*3*]

Cute light wounds: (1d8+1)[*3*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map, Round 3*
Show



Firi'Sar is now represented by a "Ratfolk Rogue" token to note his altered-self form.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

The AoOs kill the heavily-injured Savage Pirate, which takes its "Death Throes" actions: first it bites at an adjacent enemy - Akula - and misses. Then it explodes into a spray of acid, dealing *4* acid damage to all adjacent creatures unless they pass a DC 15 Reflex save. It leaves a pool of acid behind, soaking the sand and threatening to injure anyone who steps into/through it.

Tillandi moves away and heals.
Akula moves around Firi'Sar (to avoid the acid) and misses the remaining Savage Pirate with his attack.
Firi'Sar hits the remaining enemy, dealing *3* damage after its DR.
Kitten attacks and hits, only dealing *1* damage after DR and failing to trip the Savage Pirate.
Cordelia moves and heals Tillandi.

The Savage Pirate full attacks Firi'Sar (who has dealt the most damage to it so far), missing twice.

The party makes quick work of the Savage Pirate as it tries to stand, with Akula and Kitten both dealing particularly effective strikes to the mutant. Unfortunately, as it dies it explodes, splashing acid at everyone in reach and threatening them with some painful chemical burns. It leaves behind a foul-smelling pool of acid, burning the sand and producing an acrid smell.

As they shift to the remaining enemy Firi'Sar and Kitten both deal some damage as the ladies work to heal Tillandi. The Savage Pirate seems content to attack someone immediately adjacent, striking and biting at Firi'Sar and missing twice.

I need Reflex Saves (DC 15) from everyone except Cordelia and Tillandi or they take *4* acid damage, as noted in "Mechanics" above.

All PCs to act. Begin round 4!

----------


## farothel

Feeling better, Tillandi stepped back in and making sure the critter had to divide its attention, she tried to gut it with her trident.

*Spoiler: OOC round 3*
Show


5ft step back to L39, then attack the critter (flanking with Kitten)
attack (1d20+8)[*23*] for damage: (1d8+4)[*9*]

*Tillandi Borgrem*
Female N Half-elf Cleric/Fighter, *Level* 4/4, *Init* 2, *HP* 28/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 20, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 8, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*MC, brace Trident*  +8 (1d8+4, x2)
*Silvered dagger*  +6 (1d4+1, 19-20/x2)
*Cold Iron dagger*  +6 (1d4+2, 19-20/x2)
*  Breastplate*, *  Heavy wooden shield* (+6 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 12
*Condition* None

----------


## Farmerbink

"That's more like it," Firi'Sar smirks, nodding in satisfaction as the acid (mostly) harmlessly burns into the sands.  He turns his attention fully to the remaining mutant, dodging both swipes and responding in kind.

*Spoiler: Firi'Sar, round 4*
Show

*Firi'Sar Throshana*
Male NG Elf Swash 1, Empiricist 3//Arcanist 4, *Level* 4, *Init* 10, *HP* 25/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 8, *Will* 3, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3  
*Rapier (MW)*  +9 (1d6+4, 18-20, x2) Small: +11 (1d4+5, 18-20, x2)
*Rapier (cold iron)*  +8 (1d6+4) 18-20, x2) Small: +10 (1d4+5) 18-20, x2)
*Light crossbow (20 bolts)*  +7 (1d8, 19-20, x2) Small: +9 (1d6, 19-20, x2)
*Mage Armor*, *Shield Extract* (+4 armor, +5 Dex, +1 size)
*Abilities* Str 7, Dex 18, *20,* Con 10, Int 20, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* Lightbringer: +1 CL for light related spells
Panache: 4/6
Inspiration: 5/5
Arcane Reservoir: 2/5 
Extracts & Spells (See list https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2377717) 

Poke poke
(1d20+13)[*17*] rapier
(1d20+13)[*16*] CC (31+, x2)
(1d4+5)[*6*] damage
(1d4+5)[*6*] crit bonus

----------


## DrK

*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*

Akula goes to move sideways to flank the beast and take advantage of his _sneaky attacks_ but Tilandi beats him to it. Instead he just thrusts the harpoon at it, a grimace on his face at the strange savagery of the creatures



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Stab (1d20+8)[*15*] dam (1d8+11)[*13*]

*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*
M NG Darfellan Brawler (Beast Wrestler)// Inquisitor (Sanctified slayer / Keeper of the Current), *Level* 4 // 4, *Init* 4, *HP* 36/37, *Speed* 20ft Land / 40ft Swim
*AC* 16, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 19,   *= 14 AC currently due to large*
*Fort* 6, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Unarmed*  +8 (+6/6) (1d8+5, x2)
*Grapple on a critical, has rope to control enemy MW Harpoon (50ft Rope)*  +9 (1d8+6, x3)
*CL DC17+SL, DC 22 escape or DC 25 Str,  Snag Net (Trip (does 1+ damage))*  +8 (touch) (Entangled, -)
* Leather Lamellar w/Armour spikes  (+7 1d6+4/19-20 x2 P) MW Shark scale Armour*, *In combat (+8 1d6+4/ 19-20 x 2 P) MW Klar* (+4 Armor, +1 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* None 

*Condition/Effects* 
Martial Flexibility (4/5 remaining): 

Traits: +1 unarmed damage, +1 Dam vs [Aquatic], +1 hit [Aquatic]

*Spells* inf / 4/4 / 2/2 remaining
0: Light, Detect Magic, Sift, Guidance, Create Water, Detect Poison
1st: Divine Favour, Protection From Evil, Nature's Path, Cure Light
2nd: Tactical Acumen, Invisibility

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

The party moves about, flanking and hitting. Kitten attacks and does some damage too.

The well-below-zero-HPs savage pirate continues to attack, biting and slashing at Akula - it connects with it's scimitar for *5* damage.

In the next round the party will do enough damage to finish it off. It will get a last bite attack, against Akula again, and connect for *7* and possible infection with Savage Fever (DC 14 Fortitude to avoid). When it explodes it deals *3* acid damage unless the surrounding characters pass DC 15 Reflex saves.

The party surrounds the remaining enemy, and over the next several seconds kills it. Like its companion it ends its life violently, biting Akula and then exploding in a spray of acid.

See mechanics for saving throw requirements, please. Damage and possible infection.

End of combat!

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Firi'Sar is now represented by a "Ratfolk Rogue" token to note his altered-self form.

Again the beach is...well, not peaceful, but not the site of a battle. Do you continue searching the beach or the water? You can also explore further to the Northeast where the rope bridge over the water is. Or do you intend to enter one of the cave entrances?

----------


## farothel

Tillandi knew what was coming and managed to step aside in time to avoid the acid.  Before people moved too far, she called upon her powers and gave a burst of healing energy so everybody at least was feeling better.  Then she checked everybody who had been bitten or clawed for disease, knowing what to look for.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


reflex save done in OOC
channel energy for everybody within 30ft: (2d6)[*8*]
then heal check to check for disease: (1d20+8)[*22*]

----------


## DrK

*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*

Akula hisses in pain as the crearure bite shim again, angry red veins popping up on his arm. *"Damn you."* he growls kicking sand and pebbles over the where it had been. Looking at Tillanid he kneels down, grimacing, *"Priestess, can you help me?"*

As (hopefully) wounds are seen to and tending is happening he will also look at Firi'Sar. *"I had seen something strange in the water, an area of dead sea bed and fragments of strange glass."*
He points to where he had dropped the strange black glassy shards. *"What do you think they could be?"*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*
M NG Darfellan Brawler (Beast Wrestler)// Inquisitor (Sanctified slayer / Keeper of the Current), *Level* 4 // 4, *Init* 4, *HP* 24/37, *Speed* 20ft Land / 40ft Swim
*AC* 16, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 19,   *= 14 AC currently due to large*
*Fort* 6, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Unarmed*  +8 (+6/6) (1d8+5, x2)
*Grapple on a critical, has rope to control enemy MW Harpoon (50ft Rope)*  +9 (1d8+6, x3)
*CL DC17+SL, DC 22 escape or DC 25 Str,  Snag Net (Trip (does 1+ damage))*  +8 (touch) (Entangled, -)
* Leather Lamellar w/Armour spikes  (+7 1d6+4/19-20 x2 P) MW Shark scale Armour*, *In combat (+8 1d6+4/ 19-20 x 2 P) MW Klar* (+4 Armor, +1 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* None 

*Condition/Effects* 
Martial Flexibility (4/5 remaining): 
*Savage Fever
*

Traits: +1 unarmed damage, +1 Dam vs [Aquatic], +1 hit [Aquatic]

*Spells* inf / 4/4 / 2/2 remaining
0: Light, Detect Magic, Sift, Guidance, Create Water, Detect Poison
1st: Divine Favour, Protection From Evil, Nature's Path, Cure Light
2nd: Tactical Acumen, Invisibility

----------


## Farmerbink

Firi'Sar hisses quietly at the acidic burns, grateful for Tillandi's aid.  "Huh.  That _does_ sound strange," he wonders- his voice oddly nasal and higher pitched than usual.  "Give me a few moments to check it out?"

After taking the time to ensure no one is in immediate danger, he begins inspecting the shards.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Various knowledge possibilities, including detect magic and such.

The vast majority of probably relevant knowledge skills are at +10:
(1d20+10)[*17*] _free inspiration rolled in OOC for:_ *20* total result
Spellcraft would be 11 instead. (or 21)

----------


## RCgothic

"I really hate those things," Cordell curses as the final pirate explodes. "Abominable corruptions of life. I really need to pick up some spells that would be more effective against them. I think we should explore further up the beach before venturing into the caves."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Knowing what to look for, it is clear that Akula has contracted the Savage Fever (again). There is time to address it prior to any mechanical impact (1d6 INT damage today), if Tillandi moves quickly. The healing wave is certainly welcome, bringing some relief to the party's wounds and closing them from further injury, for now.

Firi'Sar and the others inspect the shards of glass carefully. It has the appearance of a broken sphere of pearl-like material, though putting the pieces together would be both time consuming and prohibitively difficult. It certainly _was_ magical, though it's not clear to what purpose. There is a lingering aura, intense and sickening, that is detected with divination magic, but it appears to be both expended and to have much of it's residual taint washed away by the salt water of the cove.

The party continues to look around and finds a crate of flasks. Only three of the glass bottles remain intact, each with a potion of _Cure Moderate Wounds_ inside. 

Exploring further down the beach, the party finds a tide pool. Deep, rushing water separates a cave entrance from the beachhead. Two wide, wooden planks serve as a crude bridge to cross the surging waters of the pool. Akula wades into the water and immediately can tell that there is a tunnel, below the surface, leading further into the cave complex. If it can be navigated it might get the party deep inside the pirate hideout, but it may not be worth the risk. He's confident he could do it and could help the others, but the party doesn't know what to expect in any of the entrances, so...

There are two other cave entrances. From the one on the west (out of which the two savage pirates appeared) can be heard the cacophony of sounds of already mentioned, but closer to the entrance there is a rhythmic sound, as if fists were pounding on heavy wood to a slow, steady beat, with grunts, snarls, and yells mixed into the noise. Poking your head inside you can see that the passageway forks nearly immediately to the east and west, but you cannot see anything distinctive about either way without going further inside.

From the eastern entrance you hear less noise, as if the zoo of savagery were somehow muted and a bit more distant.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Which way do you go? I placed the PC icons about the map, but it doesn't really matter - there are no further ambushes. 

You essentially have three entrances - one underwater, and two from the beach. Managing the underwater tunnel will require a DC 15 Swim check every round. The other ways are all on stone ground with some sand that has blown into the rough rocky floors.

----------


## DrK

*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*

Akula raises a hand to his brow, the fever burning and hot on his skin as he shakes his head. Approaching Tilandi he breathes heavily. *"Tilandi, I can feel the fever burning within me. Can you help me, or will I be okay for a day or so and we can finsih these horrific caves?"* Looking at the water he shakes his head slightly, *"I can swim it easily enough but I'm not sure for the rest of you. Shall we look to the quieter tunnel?""*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*
M NG Darfellan Brawler (Beast Wrestler)// Inquisitor (Sanctified slayer / Keeper of the Current), *Level* 4 // 4, *Init* 4, *HP* 24/37, *Speed* 20ft Land / 40ft Swim
*AC* 16, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 19,   *= 14 AC currently due to large*
*Fort* 6, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Unarmed*  +8 (+6/6) (1d8+5, x2)
*Grapple on a critical, has rope to control enemy MW Harpoon (50ft Rope)*  +9 (1d8+6, x3)
*CL DC17+SL, DC 22 escape or DC 25 Str,  Snag Net (Trip (does 1+ damage))*  +8 (touch) (Entangled, -)
* Leather Lamellar w/Armour spikes  (+7 1d6+4/19-20 x2 P) MW Shark scale Armour*, *In combat (+8 1d6+4/ 19-20 x 2 P) MW Klar* (+4 Armor, +1 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* None 

*Condition/Effects* 
Martial Flexibility (4/5 remaining): 
*Savage Fever
*

Traits: +1 unarmed damage, +1 Dam vs [Aquatic], +1 hit [Aquatic]

*Spells* inf / 4/4 / 2/2 remaining
0: Light, Detect Magic, Sift, Guidance, Create Water, Detect Poison
1st: Divine Favour, Protection From Evil, Nature's Path, Cure Light
2nd: Tactical Acumen, Invisibility

----------


## farothel

"Sure, no problem," Tillandi said, taking out another scroll and using it to burn the disease away from Akula.
"I'm not going to swim in my armour," she said when she was done, "I can probably walk along the bottom with it, but holding my breath for so long would be tricky.  I prefer another entrance."

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


attempting to read a scroll: (1d20+4)[*18*] DC6
if I fail: (1d20+4)[*22*] wisdom check DC5
EDIT: I can read the scroll and cure Akula's disease.

----------


## RCgothic

"Kitten can swim as well as you probably, Akula! And I can swim ok, but it sounds like we're not all suited for that entrance. Perhaps we should try the quiet one as you suggest?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The party creeps into the tunnel, with Firi'Sar in the lead in his ratfolk form scouting a bit ahead. After several yards he finds the tunnel opens into a cavern with dozens of bolts of once-fine brocaded silk hanging from lines of rope stretched lengthwise across the ceiling. This makes it difficult to accurately judge the size of the sandy-floored cavern, but it's certainly large enough for a ton of booty. There are crates and other previously waterlogged items that appear to have been placed in this cave to dry.

All of the hanging silks provide cover for anything that might stand behind them (including the PCs). The silks cast long shadows on the walls from the numerous lanterns still flickering along the walls and the occasional one hanging from the ceiling. 

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



I've placed the PCs on the map, probably a bit closer than they would be. You haven't seen anything in the room yet other than inanimate objects. Please describe (mechanically, in detail, with skill checks) how you explore from here. Many of the enemies are looking to ambush any meals coming their way, so your stealth results matter. Also, they would be hiding, so if you want to catch them unaware I need your Perception checks.

Assume that every ten to fifteen feet or so there are silks hanging from ceiling to floor. Line of sight for ranged spells/attacks will be hindered accordingly, though I don't expect melee to be too badly impacted. If you need more details (because your PC is going to creep along the lines of silk or something) let me know.

----------


## DrK

*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*

Akula looks at the host of hanging silks and shakes his head. *Strange pirates these to have a laundry.* He closes his eyes and over the course of 30 or so seconds casts his senses out around the nearby part of the room sifting for clues in the nearby space before advancing cautiously. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Casting sift to search some nearby 10 ft squares to look behind the silks
(5d20)[*18*][*20*][*14*][*17*][*5*](74) with +5 modifier as needed 

*Akula N'Kuttik "Shark Splitter"*
M NG Darfellan Brawler (Beast Wrestler)// Inquisitor (Sanctified slayer / Keeper of the Current), *Level* 4 // 4, *Init* 4, *HP* 24/37, *Speed* 20ft Land / 40ft Swim
*AC* 16, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 19,   *= 14 AC currently due to large*
*Fort* 6, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Unarmed*  +8 (+6/6) (1d8+5, x2)
*Grapple on a critical, has rope to control enemy MW Harpoon (50ft Rope)*  +9 (1d8+6, x3)
*CL DC17+SL, DC 22 escape or DC 25 Str,  Snag Net (Trip (does 1+ damage))*  +8 (touch) (Entangled, -)
* Leather Lamellar w/Armour spikes  (+7 1d6+4/19-20 x2 P) MW Shark scale Armour*, *In combat (+8 1d6+4/ 19-20 x 2 P) MW Klar* (+4 Armor, +1 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* None 

*Condition/Effects* 
Martial Flexibility (4/5 remaining): 
*Savage Fever
*

Traits: +1 unarmed damage, +1 Dam vs [Aquatic], +1 hit [Aquatic]

*Spells* inf / 4/4 / 2/2 remaining
0: Light, Detect Magic, Sift, Guidance, Create Water, Detect Poison
1st: Divine Favour, Protection From Evil, Nature's Path, Cure Light
2nd: Tactical Acumen, Invisibility

----------


## farothel

Tillandi would wait until the party members who had 'da sneaky' would have done so before she would move around in the room, as she wasn't stealthy at all.  For now she would stay near the entrance, ready to help out should they be discovered and looking out (and keeping the backdoor open should they have to retreat).  She did have a look at the nearest silks to see if there was something she could recognise about them (like emblems on them showing who they belonged to before they arrived here).

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d20+10)[*27*]
I'll add knowledge rolls as needed.

*Tillandi Borgrem*
Female N Half-elf Cleric/Fighter, *Level* 4/4, *Init* 2, *HP* 28/28, *Speed* 30
*AC* 20, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 8, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*MC, brace Trident*  +8 (1d8+4, x2)
*Silvered dagger*  +6 (1d4+1, 19-20/x2)
*Cold Iron dagger*  +6 (1d4+2, 19-20/x2)
*  Breastplate*, *  Heavy wooden shield* (+6 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 12
*Condition* None

----------

